# SAO PAULO | Projects & Construction



## Ace!

Sweet as!
Not so tall, but some really nice projects


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Medical Centers 

Prime









Medic Life 









Pravda - aesthetic medicine clinicals









Aroeiras









Jardim Sul


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Mindlin library and institute for advanced studies


----------



## 'rational crazy'

360º Residential



FlicKlings said:


>





DPJ1986_ said:


>


----------



## skytrax

'rational crazy' said:


> Medical Centers
> 
> Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medic Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pravda - aesthetic medicine clinicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aroeiras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jardim Sul


woooow Amazing projects!!! :banana:


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

uke:uke:uke:


This is ONLY a project, right? Please...


----------



## 'rational crazy'

mark renton said:


> uke:uke:uke:
> 
> 
> This is ONLY a project, right? Please...


:yes: ...it is UC! :laugh:


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Ajinomoto Headquarters - proposed project


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Fasinashion Penthouse Residentials - 36f and 34f


----------



## FeänorBR

Wonderfull projects, congratulations São Paulo! hopefully i'll visit soon....just wish there were some taller ones...but like in sim city, when you least espect it, you never know when a highrise might pop up..lol XD


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

wow, so many projects!! kay:


----------



## 'rational crazy'

More Residentials

Duo - 30 floors









Walk - 30f









Campo Belíssimo









Terraço Leopoldo









Central Park Prime









Chanson Klabin









Magnum Duplex


----------



## 'rational crazy'

MORE RESIDENTIALS WITH ONE APARTAMENT BY FLOOR

Majestic









Appia









Design 









Brasilia


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Four Tower of the CENU Complex - World Trade Center

CENU Complex









New Office Tower - 30 floors UC


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Mooca Mall


----------



## 'rational crazy'

São Paulo Tower Office


----------



## 'rational crazy'

MORE OFFICE BUILDINGS

The Office Frei Caneca - 30 floors


RRC said:


>


Empresarial Brooklin


DPJ1986_ said:


>


Central Office in Guarulhos









City Tower Analia Franco - with panoramic elevator









Escritórios Paulista









Juscelino Kubitschek 









Neo Offices









Mondeo Moema











tchelllo said:


>


Platinum









Saian Hanashiro


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Matarazzo Office - 37 floors



DPJ1986_ said:


>





Paulo said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy'

WTorre Offices and Supermarket


----------



## lunarCarpet

ufff!!!! Lots of projects going on right now. Cidade Jardim really looks amazing.:cheers:


----------



## Smallville

Many nice projects.


----------



## XxX_Apple_XxX

nossa, incrível o apanhado de projetos de SP rational... *parabéns pela paciência!*

putz, *um projeto mais lindo q o outro*, alguns q eu ainda nem tinha visto xD


----------



## el palmesano

I want to see biggest buildings in sao paulo!!! jajja

why are never propose buildings with 300 m or more?


----------



## 'rational crazy'

MORE RESIDENTIALS WITH ONE APARTAMENT BY FLOOR

Emiliano - 42 floors









Katherine - 40f









Topaz - 30f









Aguas de Março









Tiffany 









Altana









Vintage









Contemplare









The Parliament


----------



## 'rational crazy'

MORE RESIDENTIALS

Montalcini - 34 floors









Agrias and Paridis - 2 X 30 floors
















Soberano - 2 X 30f









La Grife - 30f









Françóis Sagan - 30f









DuChamps - 30f









Sophistic - 30f









Horácio Lafer - 30f









Double Campo Belo - 30f









Jazz - 30f









Panamby









Double Deck









NYC Club









Horizontes do Broklin









Vila Madalena









Village









Alpen Haus


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Cicinato Braga Mixed Use Building - 31 floors - proposed project



Pesquisadorbsb said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Castelo Branco Office Park 










First Stage


----------



## 'rational crazy'

AMBEV Headquarters - proposed project


----------



## 'rational crazy'

MORE OFFICE BUILDINGS

MASP Gafisa - proposed project









West Point









Advanced









Varicred









Maracatins









Franz Schubert


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Villa Lobos Office park


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Xingú Office - 46 floors


----------



## skby

'rational crazy' said:


> Xingú Office - 46 floors


Adorei esse Xingú! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

xingú is rasidential or office building??

and.. how much mettrs has the project??


----------



## 'rational crazy'

el palmesano said:


> xingú is rasidential or office building??
> 
> and.. how much mettrs has the project??


Xingú Office is Office! >(
It is a project recently launched, the meters were not disclosed. :?


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Rio Negro Office - 42f


----------



## el palmesano

'rational crazy' said:


> Xingú Office is Office! >(
> It is a project recently launched, the meters were not disclosed. :?


ouch!! xDD I didn't read the "office"


----------



## Ace!

Where will this Xingu Office be located?
It's impressive!


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Ace! said:


> Where will this Xingu Office be located?
> It's impressive!


In Aplhaville - Baruerí


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Digital Public Center in São Caetano do Sul


----------



## RogerioAndrade

The old Marte City Tower would be great for the city. The difficulty here woulnd´t be the construction, but to meet all the city´s fire and building codes.... that is to say, to build that thing is more of a political problem than a financial/logistics problem.....

oh well... i think we will never see a building of 200m in Sao Paulo. Too bad. Probably we will see it in Barueri, or Rio de Janeiro, or Curitiba... but not definetely in Sao Paulo


----------



## 'rational crazy'

el palmesano said:


> I want to see biggest buildings in sao paulo!!! jajja
> 
> why are never propose buildings with 300 m or more?


The construction of buildings is released in most parts of the city, but there is a limit of floors.


DENSITY skyline São Paulo!!!



gutooo said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy'

:banana: São Paulo is the most dense city in the world! :happy::applause:


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Octavio Frias bridge

























Recently completed!


----------



## 'rational crazy'

MORE RESIDENTIALS WITH ONE APARTAMENT BY FLOOR

Andrômeda - 2 X 33f









Arthé









Metropolitan









Tucumã









Lindemberg









Jardim Paulista


----------



## 'rational crazy'

MORE RESIDENTIALS

Applause - 37 floors









Mirabilis - 31f









East Side









Espaço e Vida









Tamboré Penthouses


----------



## 'rational crazy'

MORE OFFICE BUILDINGS

Canopus Offices and Mall









Lister









Moema 300


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Capital Corporate Office - 32f



DPJ1986_ said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Square of the Arts - Complex focused int the activities of music and dance. 



DPJ1986_ said:


>


----------



## luclasaw

Buildings in Sao paulo is too square! Needs more futurist shape and high! After all Sao Paulo is rich or not?


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Expansion of the Tamboré Mall

Mall in 2008

















New Mall with more stories and office building.













































office building


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Granja Viana Mall


----------



## 'rational crazy'

More residentials

Seridó 106 - 35 floors









Varanda Pompéia - 31f, 21f









Le Paysage - one apartament by floor









D.O.C 









Europa - one apartament by floor









Espaço Duo


----------



## 'rational crazy'

More office buildings

JSA









360 JK









Pozelli


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Company Business Towers - 48f, 33f - 200m

The new tallest building of São Paulo!



DPJ1986_ said:


>


----------



## Calvin_

^^ This project for SP is Very beatiful! Wonderful, the new tallest building of Brazil!! 
. 

Thanks for posting, rational! kay:


----------



## 'rational crazy'

[email protected]_barros= said:


> ^^ This project for SP is Very beatiful! Wonderful, the new tallest building of Brazil!!
> .
> 
> Thanks for posting, rational! kay:


Thank you!!! :happy:


----------



## 'rational crazy'

More residentials

Atual - 30f









Praça das Águas
















Tressor - one apartament by floor









Grand Art - one apartament by floor












More offices

Win Work









Atrium Itapeva









Maestro


----------



## 'rational crazy'

New generation SP Market - offices and mall


Rodrigo Guidotti said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Vila Madalena mall of subway 


DPJ1986_ said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Center Norte convention center


----------



## 'rational crazy'

17 de Julho cultural center

Memorial in tribute to the victims of the latest plane crash in Sao Paulo.


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Faria Lima Offices 



DPJ1986_ said:


>


----------



## skytrax

pretty nice.


----------



## el palmesano

wow, amazing!!


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimos todos los proyectos,muy buenos.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

*very* nice!! love the design!!kay:


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

'rational crazy' said:


> Cidade Jardim Mixed Use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Residentials


to this design, all i can say is *WOW*!!!:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## 'rational crazy'

UP DATE 

Residentials of the Cidade Jardim mixed use complex.



Claudio Lacerda said:


>


Mall completed!


----------



## fredfranco

*City of glass*

Sao Paulo deserves and LACKS taller buildings!


----------



## 808 state

nice projects for sao paolo! they look good! but those architects should come up with innovative designs!


----------



## LFellipe

very nice projects


----------



## GuiBR

Sao Paulo, ever growing


----------



## sebastiao

Last week I drove past the Cidade Jardim Shopping and towers, really awesome. Everywhere you look in this city new towers are springing up, new highways are laid out.
http://brazil-weekly.com


----------



## bruno correia

Cidade Jardim Shopping and towers look amazing .
This city is a pool of buildings . I love this project


----------



## Moonchild

*Parque Cidade Jardim - Second Phase: Cidade Jardim Corporate Center*

*Cidade Jardim Corporate Center*

3 Commercial towers:

Continental Tower: 30 floors 
Capital Building: 31 floors 
Cidade Jardim Commercial Tower: 30 floors










Status: U/C









_by:brunoneves_


----------



## Moonchild

*Patio Brookfield:*
Floors (above ground)19
Floors (underground)5






























































_by:Tchelllo_


----------



## Moonchild

*Alpha Tower*
Floors (above ground)14
(2nd and 3rd Towers completed)










(First tower on the left - Foundation Work)









_by: Tchelllo_


----------



## Moonchild

*Prosperitas Eco Berrini*
Height (architectural)146 m
Floors (above ground)35































































*by: Tchelllo*

*Still 10 floors to go:*









_by: Bruneves_


----------



## Moonchild

*JK Iguatemi Complex:*
Sao Paulo Tower: 151m - 35 Floors (completed)
WTorre JK Commercial Tower 2: 123m - 21 Floors
Cipriani Hotel & Residences: 121m - 29 Floors
Iguatemi Shopping Mall:


































_by:Marcio Staffa_


















_by: Tchelllo_


----------



## Moonchild

*Veranda Gran Estan Office Lofts* 
Status: Proposed
Height (architectural) 130 m
Floors (above ground) 23


----------



## Tlag

Wow! lol


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Cool!


----------



## Renaudt

I like it. Congrats Marcio!


----------



## Pansori

SP is an amazing city with not many matches in the world but it very badly needs taller buildings (200m+) to be able to compete with other prominent skylines. 

Anyway, what is the reason there are no really tall towers in SP? Are these some restriction in place?


----------



## gabriel campos

Arena Palmeiras





Arena Corinthians


----------



## vitor92

:banana:


----------



## Morfito

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!


----------



## tchelllo

Pansori said:


> Anyway, what is the reason there are no really tall towers in SP? Are these some restriction in place?


Yes, unfortunately we have restrictions for buildings over 200 meters in our city´s master plan.


Now São Paulo is consolidating as the Latin American financial and commercial center and the city is having a real estate boom especially for commercial buildings of high standard last years.

Next year our leaders will vote next master plan and there are expectations that these restrictions will be repealed.


----------



## Marcio Staffa

UP


----------



## lusorod

Sao Paulo is definitely one of the most interesting cities in the World. It has amazing restaurants, clubs, great shopping centres, theatres, great nightlife, etc etc.....it lack symbols though. We will get there. We havent got skyscrapers over 50 stories tall due to the city laws....unfortunately.


----------



## el palmesano

are there pictures of the buildings under construction??


----------



## pbrdpbrd

*A Little Bit of Everything*

Some of the future buildings shown are nice. Some are Ok. And others are, OMG, what were they thinking...awefull stuff.


----------



## Wey

el palmesano said:


> are there pictures of the buildings under construction??


In the brazilian forum, the "Projetos" section, go in "Estágio das Obras" and look for São Paulo kay:


----------



## LFellipe

aff pra que tanta foto??? pensa cara, que troço pesado.......... ¬¬


----------



## Marcio Staffa

el palmesano said:


> are there pictures of the buildings under construction??


It has several construction photos.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=987415

kay:


----------



## tchelllo

^^

Márcio sei que é muito trabalhoso, mas de vez em quando acho que podemos postar fotos do estágio das obras aqui tbm. Acho que dá mais credibilidade aos projetos, até pq pra quê os gringos vão clicar num link externo pra ver estágio de obras no fórum em português, se eles podem vê-los aqui?

O que vc acha?


----------



## Marcio Staffa

*March Construction Updates*
by me

WTorre JK Iguatemi



























Eco Berrini













































Pátio Malzoni


















Infinity Tower


















Rochaverá Corporate Towers


















Berrini distrit


















Sivercon, Liberdade (oriental district) is nearing completion.









Future building of the Court of the State of SP


----------



## Marcio Staffa

Eco Berrini - 146m | 33 floors


----------



## MALANDRO

Nice uptades


----------



## tchelllo

Ty Márcio for these updates!


----------



## MALANDRO

Great updates !


----------



## renan braga

:banana:Sao Paulo is an amazing city, and better designs that many cities out there, hopefully it will actually NOVA LUZ, E O ASPIRAL TOWER.:banana::banana:


----------



## Marcio Staffa

...


----------



## Marcio Staffa

North American office Pei Partnership Architects designs for the first time to Brazil

Birmann 32 | http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1339290
São Paulo, Brazil

This development consists of a 58,000-sq. meter office building and a 2,000-sq. meter multipurpose building on an unusually large site along the main avenue, Faria Lima in São Paulo, Brazil. The site conditions offer a unique opportunity to create an urban space with the two buildings facing and defining the public plaza. Visually the plaza will extend over Faria Lima to create a larger entity with a future development across the avenue.

The local zoning limits the maximum height to 124 meters but the building will still tower above its neighbors. The office tower will incorporate green elements in its design to make use of specific site conditions in the climate of São Paulo, Brazil. The building will offer attractive office spaces in a modern building of elegant but simple design.

The construction methods and components for the project will be forward-thinking and sustainable. Faria Lima will be designed in general conformance with categories established by the United States Green Building Council Reference Guide for Leadership in Energy and Environment Design (LEED) principals.

http://www.peipartnership.com/projects/type/corporate/faria-lima/


----------



## Marcio Staffa

Simpatia 236 | http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=666306
Completed http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2011/08/10/edificio-habitacional-rua-simpatia-grupo-sp/


----------



## SPIDERSAILLES

:applause: muitos lindos projetos!!!
Parabebs, 
O unico que da vontade de vomitar e Morumbi AK Realty 
E os que nao gostei nao estao tao mal!


----------



## JuniorPotter50

No more stuff fellas?

I just love that city, its incredibly huge! And obviously not for everyone, just for those who enjoy urban-life, like me... hehe

Nice thread, keep posting guys!


----------



## gutooo

São Paulo is the midrises paradise!

Staffa, da um update no primeiro post!



Marcio Staffa said:


> O projeto de decoração ousado e inovador, inspira projeto da Idea!Zarvos. Seja construído no bairro da Vila Madalena, zona oeste de São Paulo.
> 
> http://www.aumarquitetos.com.br/flash/
> 
> Área construída: 6.260 m²
> Terreno: 1.500 m²
> Local: São Paulo
> Ano: 2011





Marcio Staffa said:


> Proposta para o Jardim Japão I
> 
> Projeto Urbano
> 
> A área, de uso predominantemente industrial, é delimitada pela Rodovia Presidente Dutra à noroeste, pela Marginal Tietê à sul e pela Avenida Serafim Gonçalves Pereira à leste. A configuração de grandes lotes voltados para duas vias expressas geraram no interior da área espaços desarticulados, que foram ocupados de maneira desordenada.
> 
> Arquitetos: AUM arquitetos
> Ano: 2011
> Tipo de projeto: Urbanismo
> Operação projetual: Projeto
> Status: Concurso
> Materialidade: Tijolo
> Estrutura: Concreto
> Localização: São Paulo, SP, Brasil
> Implantação no terreno:
> Área construída: 58.200 m²
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com.br/8376/concurso-renova-sp-grupo-2-lote-13-jardim-japao-i-aum-arquitetos/
> 
> Equipe: André Dias, Bruno Bonesso, Renato Dalla, Aline Pek, Maíra Baltrush, Sarah Mota, Anderson de Almeida, Camila Bellatini, Glaucia Hokama, Heitor Savala, Rafael Misato, Victor Vernaglia, Aline Cerqueira, Aline Pinheiro e Gisele Reitz
> 
> O Jardim Japão é um bairro da cidade de São Paulo, localizado no distrito de Vila Maria, próximo à Marginal Tietê.





Marcio Staffa said:


> A qualidade do projeto arquitetônico assinado pelo escritório norte-americano Aedas Architects.
> 
> http://www.aedas.com/Aedas-2011-Review > clique em download
> 
> The Yuny Mixed-Use Development is a 138,000 sq m mixed-use complex including residencial, office and retail programme along with an integrated internal public square. Aedas' plan for the site features an iconic commercial office building and provides semi-public outdoor areas for the communtiy. The project is being developed as a collaboration between our São Paulo and New York offices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local: Av. Chucri Zaidan, sem nº, Chácara Santo Antônio, perto do shopping Morumbi - São Paulo/SP





Marcio Staffa said:


> Renders preliminares
> 
> Empreendimento tipo AAA localizado na Rua Funchal, bairro vila Olímpia, na cidade de São Paulo. A CCDI possui 60% do projeto.
> • ABL % CCDI: 73.200 m²
> • Término obras (previsão): Torre A 4º trimestre de 2014 - Torre B 4º trimestre de 2015
> 
> Projeto do escritório: Pelli Clarke Architects
> Localização: Rua Funchal x Av. Juscelino Kubitschek, Vila Olímpia - São Paulo/SP
> VGV: R$1,0 bilhão (parte CCDI)
> Terreno: 40.000 m²
> Potencial de Construção: 132.000 m²
> Projeto ainda sob design e ajustes finais
> 
> CCDI lançará empreendimento bilionário em São Paulo
> Valor de venda dos imóveis deve superar R$ 1 bilhão projeto em fase de aprovação será construído no terreno da sede da Camargo Corrêa
> 
> Marina Gazzoni, iG São Paulo | 15/05/2010
> A Camargo Corrêa Desenvolvimento Imobiliário (CCDI) lançará neste ano um empreendimento corporativo de alto padrão no terreno onde fica sua sede, na avenida Juscelino Kubistchek, região comercial nobre de São Paulo. A empresa não confirmou, mas o iG apurou que o valor geral de vendas (VGV) ficará entre R$ 1 bilhão e R$ 1,5 bilhão.
> 
> Ainda sem nome e em fase de aprovação, o projeto contempla duas torres de 33 andares, construídas em um terreno de 38 mil metros quadrados. O empreendimento receberá as tecnologias mais recentes de sustentabilidade e será certificado com o selo Leed (lideranca em energia e design sustentável, na sigla em inglês).
> 
> A CCDI estreou na Bovespa em 2007 como uma incorporadora focada em imóveis de alto padrão. A partir do ano passado, a empresa aumentou o peso dos lançamentos no segmento econômico na sua carteireira, por meio da HM Engenharia, seu braço de imóveis populares. Hoje, eles representam cerca de 20% dos negócios, mas a meta da empresa é que eles alcancem 45% até o fim do ano, afirmou a companhia em abril, durante a divulgação de seus resultados financeiros.
> 
> Mesmo com o enfoque mais popular, a CCDI não pretende abandonar o segmento de altíssimo padrão, mais rentável. A meta da companhia é lançar pelo menos um empreendimento na categoria "Triple A" por ano, o caso do projeto da avenida Juscelino Kubistchek. Os lançamentos classificados como "Triple A" ganharam a preferência das grandes empresas brasileiras e das multinacionais no segmento de imóveis corporativos pelo alto nível de conforto, segurança e tecnologia dos projetos.
> 
> http://economia.ig.com.br/empresas/...o+bilionario+em+sao+paulo/n1237620468028.html





Rio atrato said:


> Até o fim do ano, a empresa deve iniciar a construção do maior empreendimento da história do setor imobiliário brasileiro: duas torres comerciais de altíssimo padrão no bairro paulistano da Chácara Santo Antônio, com valor de venda estimado pelo mercado em 1,2 bilhão de reais — 20% mais que o do prédio ocupado pela sede do banco Santander, localizado no Itaim, cuja venda teve o valor mais alto registrado até hoje (oficialmente, a empresa não comenta o assunto).
> 
> Filho de imigrantes libaneses de classe média alta, o fundador da Eztec ingressou no mercado imobiliário aos 18 anos como gerente de suprimentos na construtora de seu irmão mais velho, Waldomiro, conhecido por ter erguido o primeiro (e até hoje o mais alto) arranha-céu de São Paulo, o Mirante do Vale, no Vale do Anhangabaú, no centro da cidade.
> 
> Mesmo sem ter completado o ensino fundamental, Zarzur decidiu deixar o emprego para abrir o próprio negócio. Chegou a ter uma concessionária de automóveis e uma corretora de imóveis. Paralelamente, começou a investir na incorporação de alguns empreendimentos.
> 
> Berrini Corporate
> 
> Duas torres de 52 andares
> 
> _Informações do Projeto_;
> 
> Segmento: Commercial
> Padrão: Corporativo(AAA)
> Unidades: 52 andares
> VGV Total: R$ 1.0 bilhão ~ 1.3 bilhão
> Incorporação e Construção: EzTec / WZarzur
> Projeto Arquitetônico: DWA
> Projeto Paisagístico: Jakson Dantas
> Localização: Av. Chucri Zaidan x Rua Enxovia, Chácara Santo Antônio - São Paulo/SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pdf (página 33) http://ri.eztec.com.br/eztec2009/web/arquivos/EZTC3_Apres_APIMEC_20111125.pdf





Dom Drácula said:


> IMS ganha novo museu em São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Instituto Moreira Salles terá um novo museu em São Paulo. O projeto do escritório Andrade Morettin Arquitetos (imagens nesta página) venceu o concurso do qual participaram outros cinco escritórios brasileiros para a construção – em um terreno na avenida Paulista, entre as ruas Bela Cintra e Consolação – de um edifício que destinará três andares (algo como 1.200 metros quadrados) somente para exposições e terá também um cinema/auditório, uma biblioteca de fotografia, salas de aula para cursos, cafeteria, loja e a administração do IMS.
> 
> Construir um amplo centro cultural em São Paulo é antiga aspiração do IMS. Desde 1996, o Instituto tem uma galeria na rua Piauí, em Higienópolis, com espaço insuficiente para abrigar as grandes exposições de fotografia e artes plásticas que promove. Nos últimos anos, tais exposições (como as de Aleksandr Ródtchenko, Saul Steinberg ou Maureen Bisilliat) chegaram a São Paulo graças a importantes e bem-sucedidas parcerias com o Sesi/Fiesp, a Pinacoteca do Estado de São Paulo, o Sesc ou a Faap. Com o novo museu, será possível também promover mostras de cinema, palestras, cursos e eventos musicais, como os que o IMS já realiza em seu centro cultural do Rio Janeiro.
> 
> O museu, portanto, além de ser um novo marco arquitetônico da cidade, fará jus à importância que o IMS sempre deu a São Paulo, principal centro de irradiação cultural do país.
> 
> O concurso para a escolha do projeto arquitetônico começou com a seleção, no início de setembro deste ano, de seis escritórios que representam o que há de melhor na nova arquitetura brasileira: Andrade Morettin Arquitetos, SPBR Arquitetos, Bernardes Jacobsen Arquitetura, Una Arquitetos, Studio MK 27 e Arquitetos Associados. Eles apresentaram suas propostas nos dias 12 e 13 de dezembro para um júri composto por renomados críticos e especialistas estrangeiros e brasileiros. Compuseram o júri, presidido por Pedro Moreira Salles, quatro estrangeiros: Karen Stein, editora, consultora de arquitetura, copresidente do Conselho de Arquitetura e Design do Museu de Arte Moderna de Nova York (MoMa) e jurada do Prêmio Pritzker (o Nobel da arquitetura); Richard Koshalek, diretor do Hirshhorn Museum de Washington (EUA), que foi membro do comitê de seleção do novo projeto arquitetônico da Tate Modern de Londres e do comitê do projeto do Walt Disney Concert Hall; Jean-Louis Cohen, historiador de arquitetura, professor da New York University e diretor do Institut Français d’Architecture; e o arquiteto mexicano Ricardo Legorreta, ex-júri do Premio Pritzker, laureado com a medalha de ouro da AIA (em 2000). Os integrantes brasileiros foram André Corrêa do Lago, diplomata, critico de arquitetura e membro do Conselho de Arquitetura e Design do MoMa; Fernando Serapião, crítico de arquitetura e editor da revista Monolito; e Flávio Pinheiro, superintendente-executivo do Instituto Moreira Salles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nas palavras dos arquitetos Marcelo Hannenberg Morettin e Vinícius Hernandes de Andrade, o novo museu do IMS em São Paulo terá uma relação franca e direta com a cidade. “Imaginamos um museu acessível, que ofereça um ambiente interno tranquilo e acolhedor, capaz de equilibrar a vibração das calçadas com a natureza e a escala dos espaços museológicos que exigem uma qualidade de luz e uma percepção do tempo muito especiais. Enfim, um museu marcante, que proporcione uma experiência única e pessoal para o visitante.”
> 
> O escritório Andrade Morettin Arquitetos, fundado em 1997, desenvolve projetos de arquitetura e de urbanismo nas mais diversas escalas e de naturezas bastante variadas, tanto para o setor público quanto para o setor privado. A conquista de importantes premiações nacionais e internacionais (entre elas o primeiro lugar nos concursos Living Steel, for sustainable living using steel construction, UIA – Bélgica, e Zero Latitude Galápagos, Bienal de Arquitetura de Quito, Equador) conferiu ao escritório uma considerável projeção e garantiu desde então o encargo de projetos representativos em diferentes programas, como o Centro Cultural do Comperj – Petrobrás (Itaboraí, RJ), a Escola Estadual Jornalista Roberto Marinho (Campinas, SP), o Instituto de Pesquisa HPV (São Paulo), o Edifício Comercial Box 298 (São Paulo), e projetos temporários em museus americanos como o The Bronx Museum, de Nova York, e o Museum of Contemporary Art, em Chicago.
> 
> http://blogdoims.uol.com.br/ims/um-novo-museu-para-o-ims-em-sao-paulo/





Marcio Staffa said:


> Características:
> Empreendimento: Henri Dunant
> Projeto de Arquitetura: Israel Rewin
> Realização: Halna Empreendimentos Imobiliários e Luciano Wertheim Empreendimentos Imobiliários Ltda.
> Endereço: Rua Henri Dunant, nº 873 esquina com Rua Amaro Guerra, Santo Amaro - São Paulo/SP
> Área do terreno: 3.397,80 m²
> Área privativa no projeto: 13.495,60 m²
> Pavimentos: 23 (Térreo, Intermediário e Superior)
> Link do Empreendimento: http://www.halna.com.br/empreendimentos.php?id_empreendimento=15





Marcio Staffa said:


> Liberty Seguros Centro de Operações e Serviços
> 
> Nome do projeto: Centro operativo e de Serviços
> Local: Campo Belo, São Paulo/SP - Brasil
> Ano: 2010
> Área: 8.000 m2
> 
> Proposta para realocação da área de operações e serviços a clientes. Projetado pelo arquiteto argentino Segal Vissotto.
> 
> http://segalvissotto.com.br/pt/obras/Corporativo/Liberty_Seguros_Centro_de_Operacoes_e_Servicos





ACWB said:


> Foi lancado recentemente o primeiro edificio residencial assinado pelo Kogan!
> Projetado para Vitacon, fica no Itaim, quase ao lado do projeto do Libeskind. A regiao esta cada vez melhor! E o sentimento é que a arquitetura esta comecando a ser levada a serio, ao menos em SP.
> 
> Vertical Itaim
> R. Salvador Cardoso, 30
> www.verticalitaim.com.br





Paulistinha said:


> IT Style Office é modernidade para sua empresa. No Itaim Nobre, no principal centro empresarial de São Paulo, no eixo da JK e Faria Lima, um projeto arquitetônico que se adapta às necessidades da sua empresa, permitindo flexibilidade na sua planta, em conjuntos com área de 60 a 180m² e, ainda, contando com diversos serviços automatizados.
> 
> Rua Leopoldo Couto de Magalhães, esquina com Rua Lopes Neto
> CEP: 04542-001
> Bairro: Itaim
> Região: Zona Sul
> Cidade: São Paulo, SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gafisa.com.br/imoveis/sp/sao-paulo/it-style-office#0





Marcio Staffa said:


> Projetado para atender um respeitável público de crianças e adolescentes em situação de risco, o projeto do Circo Escola Piolim, uma iniciativa da Prefeitura de São Paulo, vai disponibilizar, no centro da cidade, espaços capazes de abrigar atividades educativas e artísticas de preservação e valorização da atividade circense.
> 
> Com localização no Largo do Paissandu, que, historicamente, foi ponto de encontro de artistas circenses, o projeto de Claudio Libeskind, Marcus Cartum e Sandra Llovet recupera a magia do picadeiro e transforma a estrutura clássica da tenda itinerante em edifício permanente. Libeskind ressalta que “foi utilizada uma tecnologia avançada na instalação das lonas da tenda, feitas para durarem 35 anos ou mais, sem fugir das características do circo”. Para ajudar com o desafio, Hugo Possolo, artista circense e ator, “deu uma consultoria sobre o funcionamento dos espetáculos circenses, desde a composição dos espaços, até iluminação e performances” explica Libeskind.
> 
> O resultado é um edifício dividido em duas partes: picadeiro e escola de circo. Com a entrada voltada para o Largo, o picadeiro é o coração do projeto, seguindo características “vernaculares” do circo: forma circular, arquibancadas envolvendo sua circunferência e cobertura tensoestruturada atirantada em uma exoestrutura metálica. Sob a arquibancada estão os vestiários e camarins e, antecedendo o picadeiro, encontramos o foyer, a bilheteria e o mezanino com restaurante e vista para o Paissandu.
> 
> Já o prédio da escola, com acesso pelo lado oposto ao Largo, foi pensado em concreto aparente contrastando com a estrutura metálica do picadeiro. Ao centro do projeto, um picadeiro de ensaio cria um espaço aberto que funciona como átrio central e para onde se voltam as salas de aulas, de oficinas culturais e administrativas. Este espaço é iluminado naturalmente por uma lâmina de vidro que se estende do chão à cobertura de uma das fachadas.
> 
> No subsolo ainda encontramos as atividades técnicas e de produção, além do Centro de Memória do Circo Piolim, composto por um pequeno museu, biblioteca, auditório e espaço de leitura que pode ser visto do foyer através de um vazio com pé-direito duplo banhado por luz natural.
> 
> Além da iluminação natural, outra preocupação dos arquitetos foi a ventilação, dessa forma, as bolas vermelhas na fachada lateral e as venezianas na fachada central são instrumentos da ventilação cruzada e natural do edifício.
> 
> A previsão é que o Circo Escola Piolim comece a ser construído em 2012.
> 
> CIRCO ESCOLA PIOLIM
> Arquitetura
> Autores: Cláudio Libeskind, Marcus Cartum e Sandra Llovet
> Colaboradores: André Procópio, Natália Leardini, Marina Rosa, Sabrina Chibani, Adriano Soares
> Projetos complementares
> Estrutura: Cia de Projetos
> Instalações: Pessoa & Zamaro
> Conforto Ambiental: Ambiental
> Caixilhos: Paulo Duarte
> Luminotécnica: Godoy Luminotecnía
> Sondagem Fundação: Infraestrutura Engenharia
> Comunicação Visual: Vd´sign
> 
> http://www.lla.arq.br/
> 
> Data 2011
> Área 6.911 m²
> Localização: Av. Rio Branco x Rua Dom José de Barros x Rua do Boticário, Centro - São Paulo/SP





Marcio Staffa said:


> _Projeto Antigo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Novo Projeto_
> 
> Integrado por uma exclusiva praça de acesso, voltada para a Faria Lima, o Helbor Lead Offices Faria Lima compõe o mais novo complexo comercial no endereço mais desejado da cidade, a 100m da Av. Juscelino Kubitschek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://leadfarialima.com.br/plantas.html
> 
> Arquitetura: Jonas Birger
> Paisagismo: Benedito Abbud Paisagismo
> Decoração: Sandra Pini Arquitetura e Interiores
> Cliente: Stan Desenvolvimento Imobiliário e Lopes Corporate
> Projeto Arquitetônico: Konigsberger Vannuchhi
> Localização: Rua Atilio Inocenti x Faria Lima, s/n, Itaim Bibi - São Paulo/SP





Marcio Staffa said:


> No local, que tem aproximadamente 2.100 m², será construído um edifício com 400 salas comerciais na Berrini. A área onde está localizada na rua Surubim esquina com a Nações Unidas.
> 
> Realização: Paula Eduardo Incorporadora
> Área: 20.500m²
> O projeto ainda está em fase de desenvolvimento;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novo arranha-céu será construído ao lado do Igarassu (sede da incorporadora Paula Eduardo)





Marcio Staffa said:


> Nome do Empreendimento: JK 1800
> Endereço: Av. Juscelino Kubitschek x Rua Dr. Renato Paes de Barros, perto do Túnel Ayrton Senna, Itaim Bibi - São Paulo/SP
> Área: 27.319,93m²
> Escritório de Arquitetura: Botti & Rubin Arquitetos
> Realização: Etoile Desevolvimento Imobiliário





Marcio Staffa said:


> Roof Gardens Bela Cintra
> 
> O Roof Gardens Bela Cintra é diferenciado e sofisticado. Os apartamentos contam com dispositivos inovadores que facilitam a vida do morador. Também exclusivo é o lazer na cobertura com uma vista fantástica para a cidade de São Paulo!
> 
> Realização: Fakiani Estefam Incorporadora
> Projeto de Arquitetura: Jonas Birger
> Projeto de Paisagismo: Sergio Santana
> Projeto de Decoração: Dado Comini Interiores
> Área do Terreno: 1.111 m²
> Área Privativa: 34 m² a 63 m² (Lofts)
> Total de Pavimentos: 118
> Nº de Pavimentos: 17
> 
> Hotsite: http://www.roofgardensbelacintra.com.br/
> 
> Endereço: Rua Bela Cintra, 277, Consolação - São Paulo/SP





Marcio Staffa said:


> Mais que um conceito, uma experiência.
> 
> Home Boutique é a perfeita adequação do lifestyle de Manhattan para o dinamismo paulistano do Brooklin, com serviços exclusivos que facilitam seu dia a dia e afagam seus sentidos.
> 
> *Características do projeto *
> Terreno de 2.029m²
> Nº de torres: 1
> Nº de andares: Térreo + 26 pavimentos
> Número de unidades por andar: 3 a 8
> Total de unidades: 185
> 
> *Características do apartamento *
> Studios de 30 a 67m²
> 1 vaga de garagem por apartamento
> 
> *Projetistas do empreendimento *
> Arquitetura: MCAA Arquitetos
> Paisagismo: Takeda Arquitetos Paisagistas
> Decoração das áreas comuns: Fernanda Marques
> Realizações: Cyrela Brazil, Abyara Brokes e Elite Brasil.
> 
> Endereço: Av. Portugal, 1278, Brooklin - São Paulo/SP





Marcio Staffa said:


> Descrição:
> 
> Projeto Arquitetônico: Jonas Birger Arquitetura e Davis Brody Bond Aedas
> Projeto de Paisagismo: Mera Arquitetura Paisagística
> Projeto de Decoração: Patricia Anastassiadis
> Área total terreno: 1.602,32m²
> Elevadores: 2 sociais e 1 de serviço
> Apartamentos de 298, 219 e 162m² até 4 suítes
> 
> http://www.indigoyuny.com.br
> 
> Endereço: Rua Coronel Irlandino Sandoval, 96, perto esquina com a Faria Lima, Pinheiros - São Paulo/SP





Dom Drácula said:


> Projeto Arquitetônico: Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos
> Estilo Arquitetônico: Contemporâneo
> Construção: Engetécnica
> Projeto de Decoração: Camila Klein
> Projeto de paisagismo: Silvia Eduardo
> Área do terreno 2.829,40m²
> Número de torres 1 torre
> Produto Comercial
> Área privativa unidade Conj. Comerciais de 35m² a 653m²
> Número total de pavimentos 16
> Número total por andar 12
> Número total de unidades 160
> Número de subsolos 2
> Vagas 1 vaga para salas de 37m² ( metragem aprox.)
> 2 vagas para salas de 60m² ( metragem aprox.)
> + 30 vagas extras
> 
> http://olivarconsultorimobiliario.blogspot.com/2011/11/otimo-para-investir-grande-potencial-de.html





Marcio Staffa said:


> Thera Office - 31 andares
> 
> Terreno: 7.686 m²
> Metragens de 37 a 930 m²*
> Escritórios:
> 198 unidades de 37 a 42m² privativos (1 vaga)
> 283 unidades de 45 a 50m² privativos (1 vaga)
> 91 unidades de 52 a 54m2 privativos (2 vagas)
> 3 unidade atípicos de 87 a 96m² privativos (3 vagas)
> Total de unidades: 575
> 
> Thera Residence - 39 andares
> 
> Terreno: 5.053 m²
> Apartamentos:
> 262 unidades de 65 a 77m² privativos (1 vaga)
> 99 unidades de 80 a 91m² privativos (2 vagas)
> 26 unidades de 102 a 170m² privativos (2 vagas)
> 10 duplex de 138 a 177m² (2 vagas)
> Total de unidades: 397
> 
> Projeto arquitetonico: Itamar Berezin
> Projeto paisagístico: Benedito Abbud
> Decoração das áreas comuns: Patricia Anastassiadis
> 
> Thera Faria Lima Pinheiros apartamentos 66 a 177mts e salas comerciais 37 a 54mts
> 
> No Thera Faria Lima Pinheiros você encontrará apartamentos e salas comerciais na planta a venda num sistema mixed use, perfeito para investidores devido sua localização.
> 
> As plantas dos apartamentos e salas comerciais a venda do Thera Cyrela em Pinheiros usam as tendências mais modernas para distribuição do espaço. O projeto arquitetônico do lançamento Thera Faria Lima oferece a privacidade e segurança. O Thera Faria Lima Pinheiros foi projetado para proporcionar apartamentos e salas comerciais para as pessoas mais exclusivas de São Paulo.
> 
> Endereço: Rua Paes Leme x Rua Amaro Cavalheiro, próximo ao SESC Pinheiros - São Paulo/SP





Dom Drácula said:


> Projeto arquitetônico é do Konigsberger Vannucchi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Localização
> 
> Av. Pompeia x R. Ministro Ferreira Alves
> Pompéia
> São Paulo - SP
> Veja mapa
> Status: Lançamento
> Tipo: Comercial
> 
> http://www.even.com.br/sp/sao-paulo/pompeia/comercial/vitrine-offices-pompeia





Marcio Staffa said:


> Este projeto foi achado por um forista José Rodolfo.
> 
> Imóvel em fase de incorporação, em uma das regiões que mais se consolida como Centro Corporativo dentro da cidade de São Paulo. Possibilidade de aquisição de 4 andares em um edifício de padrão Triple A com arquitetura moderna e diferenciada.
> 
> Rua Gomes de Carvalho, 1.996, em frente à estação Vila Olímpia da Linha 9 Esmeralda - São Paulo/SP
> 
> Link: http://www.steelengenharia.com.br/





Marcio Staffa said:


> Museu Memorial de São Paulo
> 
> Trata-se de um Memorial que homenageia as vítimas do regime militar de 1964. Tem como alvo principal a critica e a exposição de fatos censurados no passado. Possui um acervo histórico com imagens, dados e materiais dos perseguidos durante este período negro de nossa existência. Aqueles que lutaram pela democracia aqui são homenageados.
> 
> Projeto: Yuri Vital
> Área: 2.300 m²
> Local: São Paulo/SP





Marcio Staffa said:


> Projeto Arquitetura: Itamar Berezin
> Projeto Decoração: Marcia Brunello
> Projeto Paisagismo: Benedito Abbud
> Área do Terreno: 3.484 m²
> Realizações: Abyara e EzTec
> Total de Unidades: 314 unidades, sendo: Studio 49 m², Loft 59 m², Duplex 73 m², Cobertura Duplex até 270 m²
> Endereço: Rua Edson x Rua Constantino de Souza - Campo Belo, SP





Marcio Staffa said:


> Projeto de escritório: Orbi Arquitetura
> 
> O novo empreendimento ainda não tem nome. Um edifício comercial, Triple A, 17 andares e por enquanto, o projeto ainda está em desenvolvimento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Será construída na av. Juscelino Kubtischek, quase esquina com a Santo Amaro e logo perto do túnel Ayrton Senna.





Marcio Staffa said:


> Novos Renders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliente: Odebrecht Imobiliários / De Fourier & Associados
> Área da terreno: 4.500 m²
> Área construída: 24.000 m²
> Endereço: Rua Jesuíno Cardoso, sem nº, Vila Olímpia - São Paulo/SP
> Link do empreendimento: http://www.defournier.com.br/





Marcio Staffa said:


> Gostei!
> 
> Render maior





Marcio Staffa said:


> O projeto Complexo Chácara Santo Antônio aborda a proposta para um empreendimento imobiliário de uso misto da Incorporadora Lindencorp a ser implantado em terreno situado na Zona Sul de São Paulo, Em parceria com o escritório André Luque Arquitetura, o Estúdio Arkiz desenvolveu um estudo aprofundado sobre a legislação local as condições ambientais, espaciais, culturas e econômicas sobre as quais o projeto deveria ser a implantado.
> 
> O projeto compreendia, além de lojas, cinemas, restaurantes, serviços no térreo e 3 subsolos de garagem, 3 torres, sendo: 1 torre corporativa com 16 andares com lajes de 1.000 m², 1 torre comercial com 28 andares com salas de 50 m² e 1 torre residencial com 23 andares, com unidades de 60 m². As edificações são conectadas por uma grande praça semi coberta que se relaciona com o contexto urbano proporcionando espaços mais agradáveis para o usuário. As soluções arquitetônicas sustentáveis adotadas para as fachadas destacam-se do contexto do mercado imobiliário sem que se perca a eficiência econômica do empreendimento.
> 
> Tipologia: Residencial / Comercial / Serviços
> Cliente: Lindencorp Incorporadora
> Área construída: 83.340 m²
> Área do terreno: 10.350 m²
> Equipe: André Luque Arquitetura
> Autores: Alexandre Hepner, João Paulo Payar e Rafael Brych.
> 
> Andre Luque Arquitetura http://www.andreluque.com/
> 
> A! Estúdio Arkiz http://www.arkiz.com.br/
> 
> Home > Projetos > Mix Chácara Sto Antônio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gostaria muito de saber a localização exata deste empreendimento.





Marcio Staffa said:


> Projeto: Nihon No Uti
> Área do terreno: 2.380 m²
> Área do projeto: 9.200 m²
> Projeto Arquitetônico: Corsi Hirano Arquitetos
> Responsável pelo projeto arquiteto Candi Hirano
> 
> Endereço: Rua São Joaquim, 360 (perto da esquina com a Rua Galvão Bueno), Liberdade - São Paulo/SP
> 
> http://maps.google.com.br/maps?q=Ru...=yG70-jBeHQX78i3t5ai5Zw&cbp=12,24.11,,0,-8.46
> 
> O terreno da antiga sede da Comissão Regional de Obras do Exército.





Dom Drácula said:


> Edifício Comercial
> Localização: São Paulo, São Paulo, Brasil
> Endereço: Av. Santo Amaro, 1055 - Itaim Bibi, São Paulo, 04505-001, Brasil
> Bairro: Vila Nova Conceição
> Data de publicação: Outubro 8
> http://cidadesaopaulo.olx.com.br/br...eicao-office-tel-77452717-godoy-iid-261835425





Marcio Staffa said:


> Bandeirantes
> São Paulo, Brazil
> 
> Bandeirantes is an integrated mixed-use development. The commission was won through an international design competition held in the summer of 2007.
> 
> The 5.2 million square foot development consists of 1,600 apartments, 1,000,000 square feet of retail and commercial and parking for 6,500 cars. The challenge was how to develop a sense of welcome and calm while simultaneously meeting all of the security requirements - to create an atmosphere of domesticity and place. The movement of pedestrians and vehicles is a key issue in the design, as more than 20,000 people a day will move through the complex. The project is located at the intersection of three busy highways, requiring coordinated access to the site. The resolution of this circulation is essential to the coherence of the design.
> 
> The existing site is undeveloped. The concept creates a unifying landscape, a “central park” which works with the towers, utilizing “loops” which belong to the towers and the landscape. The “loops” are a formal device which integrates building and nature and are also part of our sustainable approach to the site. All sub-sequential planning issues refer to the “loops” which provide a formal armature for the planning of the architectural and landscape organization.
> 
> http://www.aedas.com/Bandeirantes
> 
> Torre Residencial A - 46 andares | 148.22m
> Torre Residencial D - 46 andares | 148.22m
> Torre Residencial C - 45 andares | 145.00m
> Torre Residencial E - 45 andares | 145.00m
> Torre Residencial B - 44 andares | 141.78m
> Torre Residencial F - 36 andares | 116.00m
> Torre Residencial G - 34 andares | 109.55 m
> Torre Residencial H - 32 andares | 103.11 m
> Torre Comercial J - 28 andares | 90.22m
> Torre Comercial I - 11 andares | 57.45m
> 
> 
> Outro dia eu estava fuçando em pdf, do site da Incorporadora JHSF.
> 
> Edição do mês de Julho





Marcio Staffa said:


> Urbe – No Centro das Suas Necessidades
> 
> No Centro de São Paulo. Onde Tudo Volta a Acontecer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbe - Centro 1 Torre 26 Andares 1 e 2 Dormitórios / 1 Suíte 44m² a 60m² Opções de Planta 1 e 2 Vagas / 3 Subsolos 2 Sobressolos Breve Lançamento Acesse: Valores e demais informações.
> 
> Endereço: Rua Álvaro de Carvalho, 134, Centro - São Paulo/SP
> 
> Um prédio antigo branco, à direita onde hoje funciona o estacionamento será demolido.





Marcio Staffa said:


> Cantareira Office Tower salas comerciais de 27 m² à 162 m²
> 
> A Mirman está oferecendo uma ótima oportunidade para você ter seu consultório, escritório ou fazer um excelente investimento : salas comerciais de 27 m² à 162 m² à aproximadamente 750 metros do Metrô Tucuruvi.
> 
> O empreendimento está no espigão da Av. Nova Cantareira, proporcionando vista panorâmica , para o Jardim França , em todos os finais.
> 
> A região é servida de comércio de pequeno, médio e grande porte, além de contar com grande infra-estrutura de transporte público.
> 
> Aproveite essa oportunidade, antecipe-se ao lançamento.
> 
> Endereço: Av. Nova Cantareira, 2014 - Tucuruvi - São Paulo/SP
> 
> http://www.mirman.com.br/empreendimentos/sao-paulo/zona-norte/cantareira/cantareira-office-tower/





Marcio Staffa said:


> Em fase de desenvolvimento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edifício Corporativo Faria Lima (SP) – Triple A - São Paulo/SP
> Local: Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima, esquina com Rua Ministro Jesuíno Cardoso
> Arquitetura: Collaço & Monteiro Arquitetos Associados (Brasil)
> 15.578 m² (área privativa total)
> 3.817 m² (área privativa da CCP)
> 66.420 m² (área privativa da CCP)
> 
> http://www.guiainvest.com.br/comunicado/arquivo/108350.pdf
> 
> CCP anuncia aquisição de terreno de 7.500 m² na Avenida Faria Lima em São Paulo
> 
> Mais um projeto de Edifício Corporativo de Padrão Triple A
> 
> São Paulo, 05 de julho de 2010 – Cyrela Commercial Properties S. A. Empreendimentos e Participações (Bovespa: CCPR3) anuncia aquisição de um terreno na privilegiada região da Avenida Faria Lima, na cidade de São Paulo para o desenvolvimento de Edifício Corporativo padrão Triple A.
> 
> No terreno de 7.500 m² de área total, será desenvolvido um projeto envolvendo a construção de duas torres corporativas, com área locável total
> estimada 16.500 m². O empreendimento atenderá o mais alto padrão de qualidade, eficiência e tecnologia exigíveis para se enquadrar no padrão Triple A. A aquisição foi realizada 100% em permuta e a área locável estimada da CCP será de 8.250 m2. O Empreendimento é o 10º projeto Triple A da CCP e o 6º a ser desenvolvido na região da Faria Lima. Com este projeto, a CCP firma-se como líder no desenvolvimento de edifícios corporativos de padrão Triple A mantendo seu compromisso com seus clientes, colaboradores e investidores.





Marcio Staffa said:


> Projeto Arquitetônico: Aflalo & Gasperini
> Endereço: Rua dos Pinheiros, Pinheiros, zona oeste de São Paulo/SP





DPJ1986_ said:


> Edifício comercial que terá aproximadamente 34 mil metros quadrados de área construída em plena avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima 1700, um dos endereços mais valorizados para empreendimentos corporativos na capital paulista.
> 
> O edifício de 22 andares sendo com cinco subsolos, térreo, mezanino e 15 pavimentos tipo será construído para a PDG Realty, Etoile e um grupo de investidores, com previsão de entrega no segundo semestre de 2012 e seguirá as modernas práticas de sustentabilidade, inclusive com a certificação LEED (Liderança em Energia e Design Ambiental).
> 
> 
> Projeto Arquitetônico: Botti Rubin





DPJ1986_ said:


> Andar Tipo





Marcio Staffa said:


> Lajes Corporativa de 900m e lojas na Barra Funda p/ sócios investidores
> 
> No futuro centro financeiro da região oeste, próximo ao fórum e a todas as sapidas de São Paulo. São 54 lajes de 900m cada em duas torres com um mall para atender a demanda de seus condôminos. Previsão para restaurante, academia, serviçoes e um teatro e centor de convenções para 400 lugares. Fachada de design arrojado e imponente, em um terreno de 14.000 m². Terá duas torres, com heliponto, 27 andares cada torre e um teatro para 300 pessoas, além de mall de serviços para atender os condôminos e seus visitantes.





Marcio Staffa said:


> Edifício Comercial
> Endereço do empreendimento:
> Av. Francisco Matarazzo, 1752 - Perdizes - São Paulo, SP





Marcio Staffa said:


> Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empreendimento: MaxHaus Brooklin
> Incorporação & realização: MaxCasa
> Vendas: MVendas e Lopes
> Projeto de Arquitetura: Pablo Slemenson
> Projeto Decoração: Rocco Associados
> Projeto de Paisagismo: Rodrigo Oliveira Paisaigmo
> Previsão de Obras: Nov/11 - Jul/13
> Números de Edifícios: 2
> Número Total de Unidades: 169 unidades + apto zelador.
> Área Total de Terreno: 3.131,19 m²
> Área Total Construída: 19.633,22 (Área aproximada sujeita a alteração)
> Endereço: Rua Joaquim Guarani, 441 ao 493 e Rua Diogo de Quadros, 268 e 280.





Marcio Staffa said:


> Roque Petroni
> Construtora: Sanca
> Área construída: 31.650m²
> Área privativa: 430m² p/ andar
> Empreendimento: Comercial
> Estágio: Em fase de aprovação
> Endereço: Av. Roque Petroni Jr., 850, Brooklin - São Paulo/SP
> Link do empreendimento: http://www.sanca.com.br/html/empreendimentos_comerciais/roque_petroni/





Marcio Staffa said:


> Faria Lima
> 
> Produto: Conj. Comercial Laje Corporativa com 1.200m²
> Projeto: Ed. Comercial
> Localização: Av. Brigadeiro Faria Lima
> Arquitetura: Zabo Engenheria
> Mais informações: Em breve





thefarewell said:


> Endereço: Rua Dr. Antonio Bento, 560 – Santo Amaro – São Paulo
> · Projeto de Arquitetura: STA Arquitetura
> · Projeto de Paisagismo: Martha Gavião
> · Projeto de Decoração: Maena
> · Incorporação: PDG
> · Vendas: ABYARA
> · Área do Terreno: 1.702,09 m²





Marcio Staffa said:


> Construtora: Even Construtora e Incorporadora S/A
> Projeto de Arquitetura: Jonas Birger Arquitetura
> Projeto de Paisagismo: EKF Arquitetura de Exteriores
> Projeto de Decoração: José Ricardo Basiches
> Área do Terreno: 4.000 m2
> Número de Pavimentos: 4 sobressolos, 1 térreo e 24 andares
> Tipo de Empreendimento: Residencial
> 
> Endereço: Rua Michigan, 531, Brooklin Paulista | Ficará ao lado do Veranda Gran Estan
> 
> Render Noturno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arquitetura Inovadora
> 
> A arquitetura do NewAge Michigan é inovadora, com formas dinâmicas e linhas suaves, sendo um novo ícone na região.





DPJ1986_ said:


> Ficha Técnica
> Estágio da Obra: Breve Lancamento
> Tipo (categoria): Residencial
> Tipo do Imóvel: Apartamento
> Número de Dormitórios: 3 ou 4 Suíte(s): 2 até 3
> Número de Vagas: 2 até 3
> Área Privativa (m²): A partir de 140,00m²
> Área do Terreno (m²): 3.620,00m²
> Número de torres: 1
> Número de pavimentos: 22
> Número de apartamentos por andar: 4
> Número de elevadores sociais: 2
> Número de elevadores serviço: 1
> Previsão de lançamento: Junho/2011
> Projeto de arquitetura: Arduim
> Projeto de decoração: Consuelo Jorge
> Projeto de paisagismo: Martha Gavião
> Endereço: Rua Piracema X Rua Santo Egídio , Santana - São Paulo - SP
> 
> http://www.laviesantana.com.br/
> 
> Fachada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planta Tipo - 4 Dorms. 2 Suítes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opção Planta - 3 Suítes Sala Ampliada





Marcio Staffa said:


> 73 m² - planta do apto. final 02 do 3º ao 14º pavto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endereço: Rua Clodomiro Amazonas, 506
> 
> http://www.limiteditaim.com.br/
> 
> Descrição:
> Projeto: Pablo Slemenson Arquitetura
> Paisagismo: Núcleo Arquitetura de Paisagem
> Decoração: Patrícia Anastassiadis
> 1 vaga e depósito privativo ou armário
> Informações: 3067-0000





Marcio Staffa said:


> _Novo Projeto_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novo Contrato: Atílio Innocenti
> Por Luana Morrone
> 
> A HOCHTIEF do Brasil acaba de ser contratada, pelos clientes GTIS e YUNY para realizar os serviços preliminares, contenções e escavações de uma torre comercial de 33.000m2, com cinco subsolos e 1 pavimentos tipo , a ser construída na Rua Professor Atílio Innocenti, na cidade de São Paulo/SP. O contrato para esta fase terá duração de oito meses, enquanto os projetos da torre estão sendo desenvolvidos pelo cliente. “O maior desafio desta obra é a logística, pois o terreno fica em uma área de restrição, com uma vizinhança residencial e com pouquíssima área disponível para canteiro”, comenta Adriana Machado, gerente de negócio.
> 
> Fonte: Hochtief
> 
> _Projeto Antigo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projeto Arquitetônico: Botti Rubin
> Projeto de Paisagismo: EKF Paisagismo
> 18 pavimentos tipo
> 2 unidades por andar (podem ser unidas)
> Elevadores: 5 sociais e 1 de serviço
> Endereço: Rua Professor Atílio Innocenti (perto do cruzamento com a Faria Lima) Itaim Bibi, 155 - São Paulo/SP
> 
> O Air nasce para ser a nova referência de toda a região Faria Lima. Foi projetado para empresas que buscam espaços em lajes com cerca de 800 m², que podem ser divididas em duas unidades de 400 m² cada. Livre de colunas intermediárias, o Air permite excelente aproveitamento de área útil, flexibilidade total no planejamento de interiores e otimização do fluxo organizacional, além de proporcionar uma privilegiada vista para o exterior à maior parte dos usuários.
> 
> A 300 m da esquina das avenidas Faria Lima e Juscelino Kubitschek, a região concentra algumas das mais importantes empresas do país. No raio de 1 km, estão instaladas agências bancárias, restaurantes, hotéis, cinemas, teatro, lojas, transportes e todas as facilidades. Com acessos estrategicamente para duas ruas, o empreendimento permite fugir dos congestionamentos em horários de pico.
> 
> Área do Terreno: 3.690,17 m2





Marcio Staffa said:


> Odebrecht compra terreno da Monark em São Paulo
> 
> A Odebrecht Realizações Imobiliárias fechou a compra de um terreno de cerca de 80 000 metros quadrados na Marginal Pinheiros, em São Paulo, que pertencia à empresa de bicicletas Monark. Segundo pessoas próximas ao negócio, pagou 260 milhões de reais. Procurada, a Odebrecht não comentou.
> 
> O terreno, onde já funcionou uma fábrica da Monark, era um dos mais cobiçados da cidade pelo tamanho e por ficar próximo aos shoppings Morumbi e Market Place. Estava à venda há, pelo menos, dois anos – e esteve perto de ser comprado pela incorporadora WTorre em 2008. Comenta-se que será desenvolvido um novo bairro no local, com empreendimentos comerciais e residenciais.
> 
> http://exame.abril.com.br/blogs/dir...brecht-compra-terreno-da-monark-em-sao-paulo/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crédito: edub
> 
> Área Construída: 130.000 mil m²





Marcio Staffa said:


> Novos Renders


----------



## el palmesano

lot of projects!!


----------



## DPJ1986_

Nice Update !


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

São Paulo dos mil projetos!!!


----------



## Marcio Staffa

*December Construction Updates 2011*

Matarazzo









WTorre JK


















Sky Corporate


















Rochaverá Corporate Towers









WT Nações Unidas









Instituto Moreira Sales


----------



## Marcio Staffa

*January 2012*

Morumbi Corporate


















Morumbi Business Center





































ASD Office














































Tower Bridge




































Infinit Tower



























E. Office Design


----------



## Marcio Staffa

Guto, já atualizei o post na primeira página, só alguns projetos mais bonitos e ousados.


----------



## gutooo

Ficou ótimo!


----------



## Marcio Staffa

Green Creek Linear Park of Vila Madalena



> The project office U.S. Davis Brody Bond Aedas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Green Stream
> 
> The Green Stream
> Linear Park
> São Paulo, Brazil
> 
> http://www.davisbrody.com/portfolio/the-green-stream/
> 
> 620,000 sf / 57,600 sq m
> 
> The redesign of the Green Stream Linear Park consists of approximately 620,000 sf among dense urban areas in consolidated neighborhoods of São Paulo. The project area traces the path of one branch of the Green River, known as the Green Stream, and presents eccentric spatial qualities resulting from the canalization of the stream in the 1970’s. Alleys, mid-block passages, public steps and vegetation islands are some of the spaces that have been abandoned and flooded. The project aims to intervene in the underutilized areas, integrating them, and the stream, back into the daily life of the city. The project is a collective effort between Davis Brody Bond, the not-for-profit Projeto Aprendiz, and the Environmental Secretary of the City of São Paulo.


----------



## Marcio Staffa

Wizard 305 / Isay Weinfeld / Completed


----------



## Marcio Staffa

Rochaverá Corporate Towers - Completed

20/02


----------



## Marcio Staffa

Bonnaire Office Completed


----------



## Marco Aurélio Motta

Cidade de São Paulo-->*MONUMENTAL!*


----------



## FAAN

Now some corporatives.


----------



## FAAN

Atrium Jardins | 19 fl


















​


----------



## FAAN

Gradiente Pinheiros | 20 fl



















​

​


----------



## FAAN

Riverside | 2 x 150 m | 2 x 38 fl


















​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Edifício 360º | 23 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*December 2012:*


----------



## FAAN

RVA Faria Lima | 20 fl




























​


----------



## FAAN

Hotel Blue Tree | 30 fl


















​


----------



## FAAN

Castelo Branco Office Park | 6 towers | 110.000 m² | 2 x 124 m | 1 x 94 m| 3 x 75 m









​


----------



## FAAN

Renova São Paulo | Largest project of urbanization of slums in the world



















Demolition and Urbanization of Favela Real Parque | Renova São Paulo 






































Urbanization of Heliópolis | Largest slum of São Paulo

















​


----------



## FAAN

E-Business Park Towers | 2 x 140 m | 2 x 34 fl



























​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Morumbi Corporate | 130 m | 123 m | 31 fl | 22 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*February 2013:*


----------



## el palmesano

the slums urbanisation is the best that is going on in the city(my personal opinion)


----------



## FAAN

Módulo Reboças




























from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592648​


----------



## FAAN

EZ MARK Z Vila Mariana*










*from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592498​


----------



## FAAN

Hotel Diogo Moreira | 36 fl



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582587​


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing!


----------



## FAAN

Edifício Itaim | 36 fl | ~120 m




























from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579209​


----------



## Avemano

Balconies ... uke:


----------



## FAAN

Jardim das Perdizes | 2 x 140m | 2 x 136m | 34fl | 26fl | 26fl | 32fl








​


----------



## FAAN

Vera Cruz II | 25 fl | 22 fl | 130 m | 126 m








​


----------



## FAAN

*Construction | Yesterday:*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595081


----------



## FAAN

SDI Pinheiros | 130 m | 25 fl

















​


----------



## FAAN

*Almost finished:*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595192


----------



## FAAN

F.L. Faria Lima 4300 | 122m | 116m | 104m | 30fl | 20fl | 16fl*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595076
*​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Berrini 1 | Brooklin | 34 fl | 140 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Construction (23/02)*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582277


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Viol Spe | Vila Olímpia |2 x 33 fl | 2 x 150 m | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*
February 2013:*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582917&page=2


----------



## William1605

Amazing projects!!!


----------



## FAAN

Comercial Baltazar Carrasco



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480164​


----------



## el palmesano

great updates, thanks for share


----------



## FAAN

Comercial Horácio Lafer 285










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564857​


----------



## FAAN

WT Brooklin + New International Museum + Mall*










*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586769​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> WTorre Morumbi  | Brooklin | 2 twin towers of 34 fl | 140 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*February 2013:*


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582400


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Torre Matarazzo | 140m | 23 fl | 7 fl underground
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​​


February 2013 - from Instagram:










http://statigr.am/p/396221137870699383_250489653


----------



## FAAN

Limited Funchal



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1195433​


----------



## el palmesano

^^ very nice the last one


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Arena de São Paulo | 2014 FIFA World Cup | 68,000 seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*February 2013:*














































www.sonhossccp.com.br/


----------



## FAAN

edit


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Arena Palestra Itália | 45,000 seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*February 2013:*









www.novaarena.com.br/blog


----------



## FAAN

Air Offices | 38 fl | 150m





























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599390​


----------



## FAAN

Habitarte | 24 fl


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600362​


----------



## FAAN

Expo 2020

São Paulo
*
Candidate City

New Renders*







































































​


----------



## el palmesano

^^ seems very nice


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Parque da Cidade Complex | Brooklin | 9 towers | 3 x 150m | 3 x 130m | 102 m | 90 m | 80 m​
> 
> Tower A - 38 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower B - 37 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower C - 36 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower D - 36 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower E - 36 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower F - 32 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower G - 24 fl - 102 m
> 
> Tower J - 21 fl - 90 m
> 
> Tower H - 18 fl - 80 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*March 2013:*


----------



## FAAN

Corporativo SDI Campo Belo | 130 m | 30 fl​


----------



## bozenBDJ

FAAN said:


> Expo 2020
> 
> São Paulo
> *
> Candidate City
> 
> New Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:cheers:


----------



## JayT

Just a question, does anyone know what that 300m+ tower is doing on Google Earth? It looks quite awesome as it looks a lot like Trump Chicago but it's partly over Avenue Chadid Jafet. It simply says "Modern Skyscraper". It would look quite amazing on Sao Paulo's skyline.


----------



## Ampelio

Vote Sao Paulo for Expo 2020! kay:


----------



## FAAN

Forma Itaim Residencial | 27 fl​

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619652​


----------



## FAAN

Corporativo Paulista 867 | 16 fl​









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619653​


----------



## FAAN

Riverside | 2 x 156m | 40 fl | 34 fl


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617119​​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Allianz Arena | 45,000 seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*New renders:*



















*Construction - March 2013:*


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Viol Spe | Vila Olímpia |2 x 33 fl | 2 x 150 m | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*April 2013:*


----------



## FAAN

>> next


----------



## FAAN

>> Next Page


----------



## FAAN

>>>


----------



## FAAN

Central Vila Olímpia | 17 fl













































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1620911​


----------



## FAAN

EZ Mark Z Vila Mariana













































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592498&page=2

​


----------



## FAAN

MaxHous Vila Olímpia | 25 fl​


----------



## Pals_RGB

very nice projects. Sao Paulo is a beautiful city.


----------



## Pals_RGB

I would like to see some taller proposals for Sao Paulo...


----------



## FAAN

Settin Midtown Residencial | 28 fl


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643801​


----------



## FAAN

Corporative Complex Gaia | 2 x 24 fl | 2 x 22 fl | 2 x 90 m | 2 x 85 m













































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643803​


----------



## FAAN

Three Towers | 130 m | 28 fl













































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643809​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Viol Spe | Vila Olímpia |2 x 33 fl | 2 x 150 m | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*
July 5*


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Parque da Cidade Complex | Brooklin | 09 towers​
> 
> Tower A - 38 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower B - 37 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower C - 36 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower D - 36 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower E - 36 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower F - 32 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower G - 24 fl - 102 m
> 
> Tower J - 21 fl - 90 m
> 
> Tower H - 18 fl - 80 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Model of the Project:























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582263&page=3


----------



## FAAN

^^*June 2013:*













































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582263&page=3


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Yuny Mixed | 160m | 90m | 55m | 36 fl | 23 fl | 16 fl
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ​


*June 22 - 2013:*

The land is being cleared.


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Arena de São Paulo | 2014 FIFA World Cup • 2016 Olympics | 68,000 seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*July 4 - 2013:
*





















































































































https://www.facebook.com/groups/SonhosSCCP/


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> ADS Office| Brooklin | 30 fl | 130 m | Designed by Pickard Chilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Almost finished:*


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582290&page=2


----------



## Highcliff

metro office & mall
it will be built in santo amaro neighborhood...








http://www.esser.com.br/comercial/i...ais-santo+amaro-sao+paulo-metro_officemall-54


----------



## hkskyline

*Brazil government to invest $3.6 billion in Sao Paulo*
1 August 2013
Agence France Presse

Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff on Wednesday announced $3.6 billion in federal investments in infrastructure projects in Sao Paulo, the country's economic capital and most populous city. The biggest share - $1.3 billion - is to go to urban mobility projects while the rest will finance drainage works, water recuperation and housing programs. Rousseff made the announcement here at a ceremony attended by Sao Paulo Mayor Fernando Haddad. "To guarantee fast, safe and quality public transport is one of the axes to combat inequality," she said.

She added that 99 kilometers (59 miles) of bus corridors would be built to complement the existing 126 kilometers (78 miles).

And $657 million will be allocated to social housing programs "to improve living conditions" for the people of Sao Paulo, she added. Early last month, Sao Paulo, a city of 11 million people, was hit by massive street demonstrations to protest public transport fare increases. The protests quickly spread nationwide and mushroomed to include demands for increased funding for education and health as well as for an end to endemic corruption.

Questions were also raised over the high cost of staging next year's World Cup. Responding to the public anger, Sao Paulo and other major cities moved to scrap the mass transit fare hikes. Recent polls have shown that the nationwide social turmoil has dragged down Rousseff's popularity, with her standing sinking from 71 percent in early June to 45 percent last week, a little over a year before scheduled national elections.


----------



## xrtn2

Marcio Staffa said:


> 17/08
> 
> Ez Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odebrecht Henri Dunant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morumbi Corporate e WT Morumbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odebrecht Henri Dunant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WT Morumbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teatro JK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viol Spe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espaço Corporativo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Vila Olímpia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vila Olímpia Corporate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Funchal






Achun said:


> Os edifícios da Multiplan (falta pouco):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A esquerda, o EZ Towers. Estão terminando a 22o andar (na verdade, a 27a ou 8a - por conta dos 5 ou 6 sobresolos). Considerando que ele tem 26 andares, daqui 2 meses, ele estará com o esqueleto montado.


...


----------



## Hut_17

I love Sao Paulo Arena :drool:


----------



## xrtn2

Hut_17 said:


> I love Sao Paulo Arena :drool:


São Paulo arena?


There are two arenas under construction in São Paulo

ALLIANZ PARQUE



















ARENA CORINTHAINS


----------



## FAAN

xrtn2 said:


> São Paulo arena?


That's the official name for 2014 WC. It's Arena de São Paulo or São Paulo Arena.


----------



## FAAN

Trump Global Panamby Complex | 14 Towers | 1 x 47 fl | 5x 45 fl | 8x 40 fl

*The tallest one, will be the tallest building of São Paulo (probably between 180-220 m - not announced yet)

A new financial center, new neighborhood and a new skyline.

A project of Related Group o Florida in joint-venture with J. Donald Trump, Bueno Netto Construtora and the US mega investor Sam Zell. 

The Trump Global Panamby Complex will include corporate towers, residential towers, offices, and most luxurious mall in Latin America.

Some data about it:

- The 47-story commercial tower will be the tallest building in São Paulo

- Line 17 of the São Paulo Metro, in monorail will pass in the complex

- The landscaping will be designed by Enzo Enea, the same as taking care of the palaces of the Royal British Family

- The mall complex will be the most luxurious in Latin America.*





































































Source: All from the Brazilian and Latin American Forum
​


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Tietê Plaza Shopping* (northwest)



Marcio Staffa said:


> Novos renders





Marcio Staffa said:


> Novo shopping na marginal Tietê


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

More:



felipecn said:


> Voltando ao tópico... Sairam as fotos de Julho/Agosto no site do shopping e da Racional:


----------



## FAAN

Nice updates, Yuri!


----------



## FAAN

*First tests* of São Paulo's Monorail System (the *largest of the world*)

Line 15 - Silver


Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Birman 32 | Faria Lima Avenue | 130 m | 28 fl + Integrated Theatre
> 
> *First project of Pei Partnership Architects in Latin America*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


New renders:






















































Source


----------



## FAAN

*Geometria Building | Itaim Bibi*




































Source​


----------



## rafarizzo

Rio atrato;111274268]*Fotos de Lucas Chiconi do Diurbe

http://diurbesp.tumblr.com/
*




























-- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111274268&postcount=14469


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Camargo Corporate Towers | Vila Olímpia |2 x 33 fl | 2 x 139 m | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*February 2014:*









Source

*New renders:*













































Source


----------



## FAAN

*Porto Seguro Corporative | 21 fl | 17 fl | 11 fl*




































Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Faria Lima Square Offices | 13 fl*


















Source​


----------



## FAAN

^^*February 15*

On left


















Marcio Staffa


----------



## FAAN

*Jardim das Perdizes | 4 Towers*













































Source​


----------



## rafarizzo

edit


----------



## rafarizzo

SP


sergiomazzi said:


> Uma passagem rápida pelos arredores da Chucri Zaidan e Roberto Marinho:
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9





Marcio Staffa said:


> 22/03
> 
> WT Morumbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras do Monotrilho L17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque da Cidade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova ciclovia do outro lado do rio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucri Zaidan x Roque Petroni Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklin Home Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veranda Gran Estan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ez Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Nova Berrini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque da Cidade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ez Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Futuro mega empreendimento da Eztec - VGV 900 milhões
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Station (à esq) e um grua (à dir) parece ser a Thera Faria Lima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faria Lima Square Offices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova loja da Riachuelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igreja São Luís Gonzaga está pronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instituto Moreira Sales (IMS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulista 2028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre Matarazzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulista 867 quase 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alameda Santos Corporate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sesc Paulista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alameda Santos Corporate (a vista da Paulista)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulista Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que gostem!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Torre Matarazzo*


















_Marcio Staffa (SSC)_


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

Some recent projects:


*MEET SP* | Vila Madalena




























•

*BROOKFIELD HOME DESIGN PINHEIROS* | Pinheiros














































•

*D.O.C. CAPOTE VALENTE* | Pinheiros










•

*ART WORK VILA MARIANA* | Vila Mariana




















*ARTE ARQUITETURA II* | Pinheiros




























•

*TRUST ALTO DA LAPA* | Alto da Lapa



















•

*TRUST PERDIZES* | Perdizes










________________________________________________________

Source: São Paulo | Projects & Construction (Brazilian thread)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Morumbi Corporate*



c.concrete said:


> Algumas imagens do TOP capa de revista Morumbi corporate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E um vídeo que mostra a beleza dele por dentro e por fora.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

More on Torre Matarazzo at Paulista Avenue:



Marcio Staffa said:


> 02/05
> 
> O esqueleto continua subindo.
> 
> Torre Matarazzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edifício Eluma (marrom escuro) tem cerca de 110m de altura.


----------



## FAAN

*Complexo João Dias*




































Source​


----------



## FAAN

*V House Boutique Residences Faria Lima*



























Source​


----------



## FAAN

*SOM Marginal Towers*









































Source​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like that last one!


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! beautiful!!!


but is sad that there is not any project of bigger towers 

at least, the designs are great


----------



## FAAN

*Zaffari Berrini Complex | Dr.Chucri Zaidan Avenue*


















Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Bosh Complex | Santo Amaro*









Source​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Vitra | Best residencial in Latin America (6th world ranking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*September 2014*









_Montana lx_


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Corporativo Paulista 867 | 16 fl​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


*Almost finished - September 2014*

_








Marcio Staffa









Marcio Staffa_


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Parque da Cidade Complex | Brooklin | 09 towers​
> 
> Tower A - 38 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower B - 37 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower C - 36 fl - 150 m
> 
> Tower D - 36 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower E - 36 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower F - 32 fl - 130 m
> 
> Tower G - 24 fl - 102 m
> 
> Tower J - 21 fl - 90 m
> 
> Tower H - 18 fl - 80 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*September 2014:*



dahaka2 said:


> Fonte: Odebrecht


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> WTorre Morumbi  | Brooklin | 2 twin towers of 34 fl | 140 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*September 2014*

_








Achun









Achun_


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Viol Spe | Vila Olímpia |2 x 33 fl | 2 x 150 m | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*September 2014*









Achun


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Today. Torre Matarazzo (130m), Paulista Avenue:



Marcio Staffa said:


> 07/11
> 
> Torre Matarazzo


----------



## FAAN

*Setin Downtown Praça da República*




































Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Forma Itaim

Itaim Bibi*






















































Source​


----------



## FAAN

*November 2014*



JHONJACK said:


> Atualizando o thread, seria bom se o moderador alterar o nome para Forma Itaim como consta no site da construtora, para melhor localizar o projeto depois.
> 
> U/C Fundações 50%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOTOS: HUMA


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Torre Matarazzo*



sp_brasil said:


> *TORRE MATARAZZO* - 15/11/14


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Paulista Avenue region*



Marcio Staffa said:


> 15/11
> 
> Unip Paraíso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre Matarazzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais uma antena/transmissão do Edifício Asahi, irá montar mais estruturas metálicas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazilian Financial Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praça Pamplona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre Matarazzo, atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traseira - fiação será subterrânea? Vamos ver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masp Vivo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital 9 de Julho e Hospital Sírio Libanês ao fundo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O esqueleto do 9 de Julho parece que não deve subir mais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sem mendigos e hippies no vão livre do Masp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed. Grande Avenida (cinza) - vai ser reformado ou retrofit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Há uma placa, à direita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comercial Alameda Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instituto Moreira Sales (IMS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edifício Brasil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museu Judaico de São Paulo


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> Trump Global Panamby Complex | 14 Towers | 1 x 47 fl | 5x 45 fl | 8x 40 fl
> 
> *The tallest one, will be the tallest building of São Paulo (probably between 180-220 m - not announced yet)
> 
> A new financial center, new neighborhood and a new skyline.
> 
> A project of Related Group o Florida in joint-venture with J. Donald Trump, Bueno Netto Construtora and the US mega investor Sam Zell.
> 
> The Trump Global Panamby Complex will include corporate towers, residential towers, offices, and most luxurious mall in Latin America.
> 
> Some data about it:
> 
> - The 47-story commercial tower will be the tallest building in São Paulo
> 
> - Line 17 of the São Paulo Metro, in monorail will pass in the complex
> 
> - The landscaping will be designed by Enzo Enea, the same as taking care of the palaces of the Royal British Family
> 
> - The mall complex will be the most luxurious in Latin America.*​


Some renders of the tallest tower:



Marcio Staffa said:


> Novos renders





Marcio Staffa said:


> A partir de 1:42


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Torre Matarazzo, Paulista Avenue, today:



Marcio Staffa said:


> 02/12
> 
> Torre Matarazzo - Saindo do escritório...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

U/C: Horizonte JK, São Paulo Corporate Towers e Vertical Itaim









http://www.pedrovannucchi.com/site/ensaio.php?id=138


----------



## FAAN

*Helbor Nun Vila Nova Conceição*



Marcio Staffa said:


> Mais 2 novos empreendimentos.
> 
> Helbor Nun Vila Nova Conceição
> 
> Projeto: Marchi Arquitetos
> Endereço: Av. Santo Amaro - 594


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Berrini/Faria Lima avenues region - São Paulo newest and largest financial centre.



Marcio Staffa said:


> Complexo Zaffari Berrini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Gustavo Scatena


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Torre Matarazzo (130m) - Feb 2015*



felipeskyscraper2 said:


> Fonte:https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...98058348765&set=pcb.696724080436157&source=48


----------



## campineiro1

From the Brazilian Thread

São Paulo Corporate Towers


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Just completed at Jardins, a highrise neighbourhood near Paulista Avenue. I liked it a lot:



Gregory Luiz said:


> Design Arte
> 
> *Concluído*
> 
> Bairro: Jardim Paulista
> Arquitetura: Aflalo & Gasperini
> Uso: Residencial
> Altura: 74 m
> 20 andares
> 17 apartamentos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://aflalogasperini.com.br/blog/project/design-arte/


----------



## Moreira1

Does anyone have information on the new Four Seasons Sao Paulo along with the Parque da Cidade complex?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Japan House* almost ready in São Paulo (by far, the largest Japanese diaspora in the world). Similar ones are under construction in Los Angeles and London:



raul lopes said:


> CASA JAPAO ... aqui as fotos ... em cima as fotos nao aparecem..


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Cidade Matarazzo*

Built over the historic Italian Hospital, abandoned in 1993:



Iturama said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A EXPERIÊNCIA DE LUXO NO CORAÇÃO VERDE DE SÃO PAULO*
> 
> Composto de núcleos culturais e de lazer, a Cidade Matarazzo ocupa um terreno de 30 mil metros quadrados, repleto de alamedas e pátios internos com jardins salpicados por esculturas e fontes criadas por renomados artistas brasileiros.
> 
> São cinco pavilhões históricos restaurados para preservar o estilo da arquitetura toscana original do início do século 20, articulados e interconectados por agradáveis pátios e luxuosos jardins desenhados por Louis Benech, o paisagista que projetou o Versailles, até alamedas inspiradas por cidades europeias mas com alma de Bossa Nova.
> 
> Passear pelas alamedas e pavilhões, compostos por uma seleção de marcas dedicadas ao luxo, à moda e à beleza, inéditos no Brasil, é uma experiência única e com um je ne sais quoi incomparável a qualquer outro lugar de São Paulo.
> 
> 
> *LUXO E TRADIÇÃO*
> 
> Charmosas lojas nano com artesanatos sofisticados, produzidos por mestres artesãos brasileiros selecionados por um comitê de experts em cada categoria (gastronomia, joalheria, decoração e moda) ocupam as alamedas adjacentes, contribuindo para que a Cidade Matarazzo seja o destino daqueles que buscam serviços e produtos de alta qualidade, que valorizam e estão interessados na criatividade contemporânea.
> 
> 
> *RESTAURANTES E ALAMEDAS*
> 
> São Paulo é um destino gastronômico da América do Sul e a Cidade Matarazzo é o novo pólo de referência na metrópole. Com cerca de 30 pontos para degustar deliciosos pratos e guloseimas entre uma atividade e outra, a Cidade Matarazzo oferece charmosos lounges e restaurantes que unem alta gastronomia e interiores sofisticados, aproveitando os formosos pátios para desfrutar da dolce vita.
> 
> Os quitutes da confeitaria na praça principal são desenvolvidos por maîtres pâtissiers especializados e os cafés e restaurantes nos pátios são boas apostas para experimentar diversos estilos de culinária nos ambientes agradáveis e tranquilos ali criados.
> 
> 
> *HOTEL ROSEWOOD SÃO PAULO*
> 
> O majestoso prédio da antiga Maternidade Matarazzo sedia o primeiro hotel da rede Rosewood Hotels & Resorts na América do Sul. Com seis estrelas, o hotel será lançado em parceria com o Groupe Allard.
> 
> Os interiores criados pelo renomado designer Philippe Starck unem a história exterior do prédio e do terreno aos ambientes projetados primorosamente pelos melhores designers, usando materiais exclusivos superiores aos padrões de mercado. Os espaços cuidadosamente desenhados para exalar elegância, refinamento e sofisticação recebem a expertise hoteleira singular do Rosewood Hotels & Resorts.
> 
> As áreas de lazer incluem duas piscinas, um bar e um lounge de caviar. O spa terá seis salas de tratamento e um local fitness. Os hóspedes também poderão acessar o estúdio de música adjacente, uma sala de projeção e lojas de luxo nos jardins e pavilhões principais. Além disso, o hotel contará com 100 mil metros quadrados de espaço para eventos e cerimônias, incluindo uma capela para ocasiões especiais.
> 
> Através do lema “A Sense of Place”, o Rosewood reinventa o conceito de luxo, propondo uma nova maneira de experimentar a cultura e os prazeres de São Paulo: todos os serviços que o hotel oferece são pensados especialmente a partir do ponto de vista da cultura brasileira, de modo a criar um modelo único e personalizado de bem-estar e exclusividade.
> 
> O portfólio do Rosewood conta com referências internacionais em hotéis-residências de alto padrão em propriedades históricas, como o Carlyle, em Nova York, o Las Ventanas, no México, e o Hotel Crillon, em Paris.
> 
> Serão quartos e suítes distribuídos entre o prédio principal da antiga Maternidade Matarazzo e a nova torre projetada pelo arquiteto Jean Nouvel, um dos arquitetos mais importantes do cenário mundial.
> 
> 
> *ARTE E CULTURA*
> 
> O coração da Cidade Matarazzo é a Casa da Criatividade. Entre prédios históricos restaurados e interconectados por pátios e belos jardins tropicais, este centro cultural oferece diversas oportunidades para a comunidade criativa brasileira e os apoiadores e amantes da cultura. Acolhida por uma fachada no estilo toscano, é uma área dedicada a atividades voltadas à arte, à música, ao teatro e à educação.
> 
> A Casa da Criatividade é formada por um generoso espaço expositivo e oferecerá uma agenda cultural dedicada a peças e espetáculos. Pode também sediar grandes apresentações, seminários e fóruns culturais. Um teatro, uma sala de concerto e um estúdio de música agregam a energia criativa do lugar.
> 
> Aqui a comunidade artística e os seus maiores apoiadores têm um lugar de encontro dentro de um espaço projetado especialmente para estimular a imaginação e gerar novos projetos.
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

^^

wow!


awsome!!


----------



## FAAN

*Figueira*

*- Address:* Itapeti Street, 141, Altos do Tatuapé
*- Height:* +150m
*- Floors:* 52 
*- Developer:* Porte Engenharia



















Website: http://porte.com.br/empreendimento/figueira
Brazilian Forums: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1986830​


----------



## FAAN

*^*

*January 2018*










Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN

tateyb said:


> Pininfarina Brings Bold Design to São Paulo
> 
> World famous design studio Pininfarina — the creative team behind Ferrari's iconic curves — is partnering with Brazilian developer Cyrela for a luxury residential project located in the heart of São Paulo, Brazil's largest metropolis. The development has just been awarded the iF Design Award in the Architecture and Interior category, joining other outstanding designs dating back to 1954.


*February 2018:*









Source



Caaastelli said:


> Cyrela by Pininfarina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cyrela.com.br/imovel/cy...partamento-vila-olimpia-zona-sul-sao-paulo-sp


----------



## FAAN

*Santos Augusta*

*- Address:* Alameda Santos, 2149 - Jardim Paulista
*- Floors:* 19 
*- Developer:* REUD
*- Architect:* Isay Weinfeld



















Website: http://santosaugusta.com.br/​


----------



## FAAN

*^*

Final touches:



spimoveis said:


> *SANTOS AUGUSTA
> *
> 
> retiraram os tapumes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180202_114608
> 
> 
> 20180201_205849
> 
> 
> 20180201_133334
> 
> 
> 20180202_114154
> 
> 
> 20180202_114312
> 
> 
> 20180202_114329


----------



## AndrzGln

^^beautiful


----------



## el palmesano

keep posting!


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Setin Downtown Praça da República*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​











Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *BK30 Arouche*
> 
> *- Address:* Largo do Arouche, 77 – República
> *- Floors:* 22
> *- Developer:* BKO Incoporadora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website: http://www.bko.com.br/bk30-largo-do-arouche/​


*January 2018*










Source









Source


----------



## FAAN

*One Sixty*

*- Address:* Michel Milan Street, 107 - Vila Olímpia
*- Floors:* +15
*- Developer:* Cyrela




























Website: https://www.cyrela.com.br/imovel/one-sixty-apartamento-regiao-da-faria-lima-zona-oeste-sao-paulo-sp​


----------



## FAAN

^

*January 2018*










Source


----------



## FAAN

*Heritage*

*- Address:* Leopoldo Couto de Magalhães Júnior Street, 1200- Itaim Bibi
*- Height:* 130m
*- Floors:* 33
*- Developer:* Cyrela by Pininfarina


















































































Website: https://www.cyrela.com.br/heritage/

Brazilian Forums: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128081077​


----------



## Rio atrato

^^

Thank you for bringing updates from São Paulo


----------



## Rio atrato

Next page...


----------



## Rio atrato

*SKR Rebouças*

*- Address:* Rebouças Avenue, 423 - Pinheiros
*- Floors:* 25 
*- Developer:* SKR
*- Architect:* SBPR Studio





















































​


----------



## Rio atrato

*Helbor Wide São Paulo - Mall - Home - Hilton Garden Inn Hotel*

*- Address:* Rebouças Avenue, 2636 - Pinheiros
*- Floors:* 25 
*- Developer:* Helbor 
*- Architect:* Marchi Studio












































​


----------



## Rio atrato

FAAN said:


> Brookfield Towers | 2x 136m | 2 x 35 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483293&page=12​


*Update*


----------



## Rio atrato

*Rebouças 3084*

*- Address:* Rebouças Avenue, 3084 - Pinheiros
*- Floors:* 30 
*- Developer:* Samar
*- Architect:* Aflalo&Gasperini Studio








​


----------



## Rio atrato

*Leopoldo 1201*

*- Address:* Leopoldo Couto de Magalhães Street, 1201 - Itaim Bibi
*- Floors:* 24 
*- Developer:* Nortis
*- Architect:* Aflalo&Gasperini


























​


----------



## Rio atrato

*Helen*

*- Address:* Itapeti Street, 858 - Tatuapé
*- Floors:* 39
*- Height:* 140m
*- Developer:* Porte

















​


----------



## Rio atrato

*Rebouças 2940 Mixed-Use*

*- Address:* Rebouças Avenue, 2940 - Pinheiros
*- Floors:* 32 
*- Developer:* SDI & ViewCo
*- Architect:* Aflalo&Gasperini Studio

















​


----------



## Rio atrato

*Augusta Office*

*- Address:* Augusta Street, 2840 (near Paulista Avenue) - Jardim Paulista
*- Floors:* 22 
*- Height:* 100m
*- Developer:* Barbara
*- Architect:* Aflalo&Gasperini Studio

*Almost finished*


























​


----------



## Rio atrato

*New Arne Quinze sculpture in Paulista Avenue, one of the most important financial centers in São Paulo
*

*- Address:* Paulista Avenue
*- Developer:* Groupe Allard
*- Architect:* Arne Quinze (Belgian conceptual artist best known for his unconventional and controversial public art installations)
*- Height:* 45m (for comparison, the statue of Christ the Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro is 38 meters high)





















































​


----------



## el palmesano

Rebouças Avenue is booming, right??


----------



## Rio atrato

*One Sixty Cyrela by YOO*

*- Address:* Michel Milan Street, 107 - Vila Olímpia
*- Floors:* 30 
*- Developer:* Cyrela
*- Architect:* YOO (Philippe Starck)

https://yoo.com/residences/one-sixty-cyrela-by-yoo/








​


----------



## Rio atrato

el palmesano said:


> Rebouças Avenue is booming, right??


Certainly.

The Rebouças Avenue is strategically located between two large noble districts of São Paulo (Pinheiros and Jardim Paulista). It is an avenue composed of townhouses and low buildings (2fl/3fl). There is a large space for its verticalization.

Here, a view by GSV

https://goo.gl/maps/6SXZPHBxaQx


----------



## Rio atrato

*New cultural centre in Paulista Avenue

SESC Avenida Paulista*

*- Address:* Paulista Avenue, 119 - Bela Vista 
*- Floors:* 19 
*- Developer:* SESC
*- Architect:* Königsberger Vannucchi

*Recently opened (April 30th, 2018)*












































​


----------



## FAAN

Great updates :cheers:


----------



## Rio atrato

Rio atrato said:


> *New cultural centre in Paulista Avenue
> 
> SESC Avenida Paulista*
> 
> *- Address:* Paulista Avenue, 119 - Bela Vista
> *- Floors:* 19
> *- Developer:* SESC
> *- Architect:* Königsberger Vannucchi
> 
> *Recently opened (April 30th, 2018)*​


*More pics :cheers::cheers:*


sesc_2 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


sesc_3 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


sesc_4 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


sesc_5 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


sesc_8 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


sesc_15 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


vista4_sesc by SP Brasil, no Flickr


vista7_sesc by SP Brasil, no Flickr


vista6_sesc by SP Brasil, no Flickr


sesc_10 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


vista2_sesc by SP Brasil, no Flickr


vista5_sesc by SP Brasil, no Flickr


SESC_1 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


SESC_4 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


SESC_6 by SP Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato

FAAN said:


> Great updates :cheers:


Thanks


----------



## Rio atrato

FAAN said:


> *Santos Augusta*
> 
> *- Address:* Alameda Santos, 2149 - Jardim Paulista
> *- Floors:* 23
> *- Height:* 110m
> *- Developer:* REUD
> *- Architect:* Isay Weinfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website: http://santosaugusta.com.br/​


*Update*


IMG_20180408_164754 by StarkBSG, no Flickr


IMG_20180408_164933 by StarkBSG, no Flickr


IMG_20180408_165536 by StarkBSG, no Flickr


IMG_20180408_165714 by StarkBSG, no Flickr


----------



## TEBC

sp is with a boom of good new buildings


----------



## Rio atrato

TEBC said:


> sp is with a boom of good new buildings


I hope so


----------



## Rio atrato

Next page for more projects and construction updates...


----------



## Rio atrato

*Birmann 32*

*- Address:* Faria Lima Avenue, 3732 - Pinheiros
*- Floors:* 28 
*- Height:* 130m
*- Developer:* HOCHTIEF
*- Architect:* Pei Partnership Architects











































































































​


----------



## pedrouraí

*Huma Itaim*
*Residential*
Address: * Jesuíno Cardoso, 120*
Client: *Huma* | Architect: *UNA*
Floors: *24* | Ground: *1184,95 m²*
District: *Itaim* | City: *São Paulo*














































​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Some updates:



pereira951 said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> ***********************​
> 
> *Safra Frei Caneca​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://rocontec.com.br/obras/?id_empreendimento=169; https://www.instagram.com/p/BpFPknZAtnt/?taken-by=northmix_bombas
> 
> 
> ***********************​
> 
> *Tek​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://rocontec.com.br/obras/?id_empreendimento=141
> 
> 
> ***********************​
> 
> *Heritage Cyrela​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpH47HQgbaF/?taken-by=northmix_bombas


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

More:



pereira951 said:


> *Barão do Tietê​*
> 
> Alameda Tiete, 40 / 64 – Jardim Paulista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://rocontec.com.br/obras/?id_empreendimento=150
> 
> 
> ********************​*
> 
> *Medley Nature - MDL​*
> 
> Rua Havaí, 185 -Perdizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://rocontec.com.br/obras/?id_empreendimento=167
> 
> 
> ********************​*
> 
> *VN Humberto I​*
> 
> Rua Humberto I, 1005 – Vila Mariana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://rocontec.com.br/obras/?id_empreendimento=164
> 
> 
> ********************​*
> 
> *ONE 407​*
> 
> R. Iraí, 407 - Moema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://rocontec.com.br/obras/?id_empreendimento=171
> 
> 
> ********************​*
> 
> *Seed - Gamaro​*
> 
> Rua Casa do Ator, 200 – Vila Olímpia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Despite the bad economic climate, São Paulo is booming.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

One of my favourites:



lunacity said:


>





lunacity said:


> Obrigado Photoshop.


----------



## Lightton

Lindo Sao Paulo, me gusta su arquitectura, una de mis ciudades preferidas en Sudamerica, crece mucho sin parar ...


----------



## el palmesano

^^


nice!!


----------



## Vaklston

erbse said:


> Don't like all these random and exchangeable international style designs.
> All they say is "look at me, I could be anywhere, who gives a shit?".
> 
> Are there any *New Classical style* projects in Sao Paulo currently?


I don't think there are any right now, and not sure if there were in SPCity, but there are some good examples of new classical architecture in the state of São Paulo, such as:

Caieiras (2008):









































Holambra (1991):




























​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Number of apartment units Downtown São Paulo doubles in five years*

In 2017, it was delivered 5,048 apartments; in 2012, 2,473 (and that's two years before the crisis, during the bubble). Even more impressive, is Downtown share on deliveries also doubled. It's now 17.8% of all new units released in the city. In 2012, it was only 9.1%.

The region still looks messy, dirty and decayed, but it's definitely experiencing a boom. It already grew faster than the city and metro area last decade and it seems it will increase the lead in this decade.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great news!!


----------



## FAAN

Rio atrato said:


> *Birmann 32*
> 
> *- Address:* Faria Lima Avenue, 3732 - Pinheiros
> *- Floors:* 28
> *- Height:* 130m
> *- Developer:* HOCHTIEF
> *- Architect:* Pei Partnership Architects


*Update - February 2019*









Source


----------



## FAAN

*VN Millennium Faria Lima*

*- Address:* Chilon Street, 248, Vila Olímpia
*- Floors:* 30 
*- Developer:* Porte Engenharia
*- Architect:* Athie Wohnrath & Arquictetonica









Vitacon









Vitacon









Vitacon

Website: https://vitacon.com.br/empreendimentos/vn-millennium-faria-lima/
Brazilian Forums: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2152784​


----------



## FAAN

*DOMY Vila Mariana*

*- Address:* Dr. Nicolau de Souza Queiroz Street, 467 - Vila Mariana
*- Floors:* 23 
*- Developer:* Sinco e Trisul
*- Architect:* Jonas Birger









Sinco

Website: http://www.sincoengenharia.com.br/domy-vila-mariana//​


----------



## FAAN

*Autem Jardins*

*- Address:* Consolação Street, 3150 - Jardim Paulista
*- Developer:* Idea!Zarvos
*- Architect:* Andrade Morettin










Idea!Zarvos










Idea!Zarvos










Idea!Zarvos


Website: http://ideazarvos.com.br/pt/empreendimento/autem/​


----------



## FAAN

*Leopoldo 1201*

*- Address:* Leopoldo Couto de Magalhães Street, 1201 - Itaim Bibi
*- Floors:* 23
*- Developer:* Nortis
*- Architect:* Aflalo/Gasperini Arquitetos










Nortis









Nortis









Nortis

Website: https://nortisinc.com.br/empreendimento/leopoldo​


----------



## FAAN

*Cidade Matarazzo*​


pereira951 said:


> *Cidade Matarazzo​*
> 
> 
> 316572936​
> 
> Capturas do vídeo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *******************
> **************​*
> 
> Alguns vídeos que estão sendo apresentados no mipim, em Cannes.
> 
> 
> 323236641
> 
> 
> 323235174
> 
> 
> 323236496


----------



## pedrouraí

*ARQ Vila Mariana*
*Residential*
Address: *Afonso Celso, 789*
Client: *you,inc* | Architect: *Perkins +Will*
Floors: *18* | Ground: *3.023,59 m²*
District: *Vila Mariana* | City: *São Paulo*

*Project*



























*15/06/2019*








Márcio Staffa

​


----------



## pedrouraí

Rio atrato said:


> *Birmann 32*​


*12/06/2019*








DPJ1986_

​


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO IS GREAT ..


----------



## Rio atrato

:cheers:


----------



## Rio atrato

*O Parque*

*- Address:* Roque Petroni Jr. Avenue, 630 - Brooklin
*- Floors:* 47fl | 45fl | 40fl | 22fl
*- Developer:* Gamaro
*- Architect:* Tryptique Architects and Maison Edouard François























































​


----------



## el palmesano

*ON JURUPIS*











Pereira's said:


> Os renders do ON Jurupis mudaram daqueles inicialmente divulgados. Os atuais:
> Alameda dos Jurupis, 700
> Projeto Arquitetônico: IDE Studios / AGRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Days Inn Perdizes*












Pereira's said:


> JP CONSTRUTORA


----------



## el palmesano

*SP terá museu da água montado por engenheiros da Sabesp*










fezc said:


> Um conjunto de prédios baixos, de tijolos aparentes e ao lado do Ibirapuera deve ser a sede do Museu da Água, em São Paulo. A iniciativa é da AESabesp, uma associação de engenheiros da Sabesp, companhia paulista de saneamento.
> 
> A Sabesp, que apoia o projeto, deverá ceder para o museu a área de suas instalações, onde hoje funciona um conjunto de bombas que leva água da represa Guarapiranga até regiões mais altas como a da avenida Paulista. O prédio, de 1929, era da antiga Repartição de Água e Esgotos, que antecedeu a Sabesp em São Paulo.
> 
> O terreno faz divisa com o Museu de Arte Contemporânea (MAC-USP) e o Instituto Biológico, ambos também vinculados ao governo do estado.
> 
> Viviana Borges, presidente da AESabesp, diz que o novo museu deverá ser um espaço para aproximar da população a discussão sobre a importância da água e do saneamento. "Estamos muito distantes do momento em que o saneamento faça parte do debate público. A sociedade ainda não entende a importância e fala muito pouco a respeito sobre o tema", defende.
> 
> A proposta é que o museu tenha exposições interativas, voltadas aos temas de preservação, ciclo da chuva, reaproveitamento da água e saneamento. A estimativa de investimentos é de R$ 17 milhões.
> 
> Deverão servir como referência do projeto diversos museus pelo mundo com a mesma temática. Museus na China, Índia, Espanha Croácia, Itália, Áustria, Estados Unidos, Portugal, México e Equador, por exemplo, fazem parte de uma rede mundial de museus de água da Unesco.
> 
> No estado de São Paulo também há uma referência, o museu Água, de Indaiatuba (SP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> Fonte
> Fonte
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

Reserva Raposo










Pereira's said:


> Os primeiros prédios do Reserva Raposo estão ficando prontos.
> 
> Só de ter bastante comércio, arborização e fiação enterrada no bairro todo já o torna bem melhor do que o MRV de Pirituba.
> Isso considerando que fica no extremo da periferia da Zona Oeste.
> Meu porém, ao menos por enquanto, é o fato de terem construído um prédio aqui e acolá. Dá vontade de dar uma organizada e colocar tudo junto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os detalhes do bairro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Complexo Luna*











Pereira's said:


> Segundo o ofício do COMAER que consta no alvará de aprovação da prefeitura:
> 1 torre de serviços e residencial de 83.4m
> 1 Torre residencial de 141m
> 1 Torre de Serviços de 205m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.prefeitura.sp.gov.br/cidade/secretarias/upload/licenciamentos/001_2013-0_261_198-0(1).pdf
> 
> 
> E o *Complexo Luna* atravessando a rua:
> Obs. Conferi agora pelo Earth que, por sinal, finalmente está com imagens atualizadas, e ele já está *em obras*.


----------



## el palmesano

*Complexo Multifuncional Eurofarma*











Pereira's said:


> ^^ A empresa que fará o gerenciamento das obras é a mesma do Complexo da Eurofarma
> 
> Vi que os funcionários da Eurofarma serão ou foram alocados no RM Square. Espero que seja um indício de que as obras começarão em breve.
> Esse sim quero ver sendo construído
> *Complexo Multifuncional Eurofarma
> Gerenciamento de Projetos*
> 
> Complexo “Triple A” Multiuso, localizado no Bairro do Campo Belo SP, formado por torre de escritórios, serviços, varejo, entretenimento, torre de hospedagem e residencial.
> Área Aproximada: 70.000 m²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 404 | Control Tec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.controltec.com.br


----------



## el palmesano

*WTORRE*











Pereira's said:


> Render mais atualizado do WTorre no Carrefour:
> *Gerenciamento de Projetos*
> 
> Complexo “Triple A” Multiuso, localizado na Avenida das nações Unidas - São Paulo/SP, formado por torre de escritórios, serviços, varejo, entretenimento, torre residencial.
> Terreno: 59.445 m²
> Área Total Construída: 313.806,53m²
> Torres Residenciais, Comerciais e Mistas, Carrefour e Teatro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTorre Morumbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.controltec.com.br





Rio atrato said:


> Que engraçado
> Parece que deceparam 1/3 do prédio, em relação ao projeto original


----------



## el palmesano

*Casa Leopoldo*












Pereira's said:


> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Huma Itaim*












Pereira's said:


> Fotos @viegas8265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Pátrio Ibirapuera*













Pereira's said:


> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Aeté Jardim Paulista*













Pereira's said:


> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Alléria Vila Mascote - Kallas








*



Pereira's said:


> Futuros lançamentos:
> *Alléria Vila Mascote - Kallas*
> Rua Araquém, 191 - Vila Mascote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> *///////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> Bueno Ipiranga - i9 Realty*
> 
> 
> Rua Silva Bueno, 1290, Ipiranga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Nine 3134*












Pereira's said:


> *Viewco e Jiral lançam projeto misto em área nobre da capital paulista
> 
> Valor Econômico, Chiara Quintão, 20/jul*
> 
> 
> As incorporadoras Viewco e Jiral vão lançar, em agosto, o Nine 3134 - empreendimento de alto padrão de uso misto, localizado em trecho nobre da Avenida Nove de julho, no bairro dos Jardins, na zona Sul de São Paulo. O projeto tem Valor Geral de Vendas (VGV) total de R$ 200 milhões, com a parcela residencial respondendo por R$ 70 milhões. O empreendimento ficará pronto em 2023.
> 
> A parte residencial começa no sexto pavimento e é composta por 138 unidades, desde studios de 20 metros quadrados direcionados para investidores interessados em apostas mais rentáveis, frente à Selic mais baixa da história, a apartamentos de um dormitório, com 38 metros quadrados. Os preços vão de R$ 370 mil a R$ 700 mil.
> 
> Antes da pandemia de covid-19, o projeto já incluía a possibilidade de o comprador adquirir duas unidades contíguas para transformá-las em um imóvel com duas suítes. Com o crescimento do "home office", no atual cenário, Viewco e Jiral reforçaram suas apostas na venda de mais de uma unidade a compradores que tenham a intenção de ter um espaço para trabalhar de casa.
> 
> Para esse perfil de clientes, as incorporadoras vão propor a entrega sem separação de duas unidades ou mesmo o formato de dois imóveis diferentes para que morador possa ter seu espaço de trabalho ao lado da casa. Há possibilidade 15 configurações distintas, segundo o sócio diretor da Jiral, Arnaldo Dellivenneri Domingos. Também na parte residencial, o empreendimento oferecerá aos moradores área de "coworking".
> 
> A parcela comercial do Nine 3134 é composta por térreo (onde estará a maior parte das lojas), mesanino e por cinco lajes corporativas de padrão triple A. Os andares corporativos não serão colocadas à venda no primeiro momento. A intenção das incorporadoras é que a comercialização ocorra depois de os andares estarem locados. "A região dos Jardins ainda está carente de escritórios", diz o sócio-diretor da Viewco, Moni Lati.
> 
> Os dois executivos têm expectativa de continuidade de demanda por áreas corporativas de alto padrão, no mercado paulistano, mesmo com a possibilidade de parte das empresas contratantes desse perfil de espaço optarem por tornar permanente, de forma parcial ou total, o sistema de trabalho remoto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewco e Jiral lançam projeto misto em área nobre da capital paulista
> 
> 
> O projeto tem Valor Geral de Vendas total de R$ 200 milhões, com a parcela residencial respondendo por R$ 70 milhões
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valor.globo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nine 3134*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projeto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nine3134.com.br


----------



## el palmesano

*Ayla Moema** - Tegra








*


SkySP said:


> _Alameda Iraé, 302 _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *IL BOSCO** - Tegra*
> _R. Dr. Bruno Rangel Pestana, 91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Fontes: Tegra
> 
> *ID Lisboa** - Eztec*
> _Rua Coronel Lisboa, 550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: __Eztec_


----------



## el palmesano

*Centro de Ensino e Pesquisa Albert Einstein*










Pereira's said:


> Maurício Oliveira


----------



## el palmesano

*Platina 220*












Pereira's said:


> Sim, a cor está mais escura em razão do pôr do sol.
> 
> Concretagem da 28º pavimento do *Platina 220*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diego Ishiguro Quintino
> E dois predinhos da Diálogo (Praça Tatuapé) estão subindo ao lado do Platina 220:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cacicristino
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

wander-udi said:


> *Completo*
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BmwrprkFLDU/


----------



## el palmesano

*Cyrela For You Moema







*



Pereira's said:


> Lançamento da Cyrela em Moema
> 
> É um prédio residencial na Av. dos Eucaliptos e um comercial na Al. dos Arapanés, com fachada ativa em ambos, mas os renders são apenas do residencial
> 
> 
> *Cyrela For You Moema*
> 
> 
> _Av. dos Eucaliptos, 815 x Al. dos Arapanés, 1441_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

Pod pinheiros 










Pereira's said:


> *pod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> 
> *//////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> Bandeira Vila Madalena*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> 
> *//////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> Nord Jardins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> 
> *///////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> Ventura - Pinheiros | Faria Lima*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Leopoldo 1201*











Pereira's said:


> Fonte


----------



## Rio atrato

Update


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | Fasano Itaim | 42fl | 140m


----------



## Rio atrato

Update:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great updates


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | SKR Luminárias | 35fl


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | W Residences | 42fl | 150m


----------



## Rio atrato

Updates:


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | Nube Itaim | 15fl


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | Fasano Cidade Jardim | 14fl


----------



## amemGabriel

^^ Very nice indeed!!
Thanks, @Rio atrato, keep posting please.


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | POD Pinheiros | 25fl


----------



## Rio atrato

Update:


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | Nine 3134 | 22fl | 85m


----------



## el palmesano

and is there any plan for the favelas going on?? (I mean, a urban development plan)


----------



## Rio atrato

el palmesano said:


> and is there any plan for the favelas going on?? (I mean, a urban development plan)


The construction of social housing is never interrupted, but lately there has been nothing interesting, from an architectural or urban point of view.


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | You Harmonia | 26fl


----------



## el palmesano

Rio atrato said:


> The construction of social housing is never interrupted, but lately there has been nothing interesting, from an architectural or urban point of view.


thanks for the answer , I was referring to something interesting as you understood


----------



## el palmesano

*On Melo Alves*


----------



## el palmesano

*Cidade Jardim Luxury Living Villas*










Guilherme 08 said:


> Temos o aporte (até onde eu sei) do premiado escritório de arquitetura internacional *Creato Arquitectos *em São Paulo
> *Cidade Jardim Luxury Living Villas*
> São Paulo
> By *Creato Arquitectos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@creatoarquitectos*


----------



## el palmesano

*Faria Lima Plaza*





















Pereira's said:


> @edu_batista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rlopes976


----------



## el palmesano

*Verve Pinheiros*










Pereira's said:


> R. Cap. Prudente, 209 x Rua dos Pinheiros, 1005
> Os primeiros pavimentos são corporativos com acesso pela Rua dos Pinheiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Cidade Matarazzo* 











Pereira's said:


> Fotos @alexandresamara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @marcelo__araujo


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | VN Millenium Faria Lima | 32fl


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | VN Paulista | 24fl


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | Aimberê by You,Inc | 28fl 



















































































Click to see the view from the 28th floor of the building, to the neighborhood of Perdizes. You can see the Allianz Parque stadium, one of the most modern in São Paulo 



YOU, INC - Aimberé (Perdizes)


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO IS AMAZING ... LOVE IT


----------



## Rio atrato

*Birmann 32*​​*- Address:* Faria Lima Avenue, 3732 - Pinheiros​*- Floors:* 28​*- Height:* 130m​*- Developer:* HOCHTIEF​*- Architect:* Pei Partnership Architects​​





​





​​*Update:*​​​





​​​


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | Harmonia 1040 | 30fl


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | CORE Pinheiros | 29fl | 14fl | 13fl


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | Ibaté | 29fl


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Platina 220 | 171m | 48fl | Update


----------



## Rio atrato

White 2880 | 31fl | Update


----------



## Rio atrato

SÃO PAULO | Jacurici | 32fl


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

SKR Praça Luminárias | ~30fl | residencial | project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Figueiras Altos do Tatuapé | 52fl | 170m | residencial | T/O






















Gsalvatore


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Some Small projects
VN Melo Alves























Solo Jardins























Auten Jardins
















Torre Resewood















Marcio Staffa

Edge Itaim















@arqtec98

Dina 50















@saopauloarquitetos

Ibaté






















@grconsultoria


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

O Parque | 2x46 fl | 40fl | 22fl | 2x150m | residencial | U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Crona 665 | office















@vivatatuape

Ez Parque da Cidade 2×40fl | +130m






















Jonas M


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

W Residences Hotel | 42fl | 150m | mixed use | PREP






















helbor


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Faria Lima Plaza | 21fl |126m | U/C








caremvicente


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Heritage | ~33fl | residencial | T/O






















Raul Lopes

Casa Leopoldo | ~25fl | residencial | project






















Sorry by the quality

Motto by Hilton | 18fl | Hotel | Project


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Alameda Jardins | 30fl | PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

La Defense | U/C















_Marcio Staffa_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Cidade Matarazzo








Update











































@cidadematarazzo


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

The Frame








Extension


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Some small projects
Valente















Sky Pinheiros















Oscar by you















?








?















Rebouças















Wide São Paulo






















Moa traveler 4k, Marcio Staffa
Pedra Forte Rebouças


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

River One | 42fl























@perkinswill_br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Fasano Itaim






















José Rafael Damião


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Arbórea Itaim























Geovani Alves


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Brigadeiro 4643


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Alto Vila Madalena















Rubens Anjos.


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!


----------



## Pereira's

*White 2880*










































Fonte



*///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Rebouças 3084*


























Lock Engenharia​


----------



## Pereira's

*1. White 2880*









*2. Z Pinheiros*









*3. 2708 Corporate*









​

*4. Vila11 Rebouças*









​

*5. Wide SP*


----------



## Pereira's

*Funchal 641*

Mixed Use

Architecture Athié Wohnrath and Arquitectonica




















































































Fonte​


----------



## el palmesano

*Portal Barra Funda








*



Pereira's said:


> Conjunto de blocos da Plano&Plano no limite do Bom Retiro, Campos Elíseos e Barra Funda.
> 
> Arquitetura soviética e a fachada ativa existente poderia envolver toda a frente dos lotes.
> 
> Apesar do número elevado de unidades, isso é apenas em virtude do tamanho do terreno. Caberia mais pessoas morando perto do centro se o CA não fosse tão baixo.
> 
> *Portal Barra Funda*
> 
> Avenida Rudge, 485 - Santa Cecília
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## el palmesano

*Farol Santander SP reopens*








Pereira's said:


> *Farol Santander SP reabre com melhorias no prédio e nova programação cultural*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O *Farol Santander,* centro de cultura, empreendedorismo, lazer, moda e gastronomia de São Paulo, retoma suas atividades com novidades na estrutura do prédio e na sua programação cultural, em linha com o anúncio do governo estadual da entrada da capital na Fase Verde do plano de flexibilização econômica.
> 
> A partir desta 6a. feira (16out2020), das 13h às 19h, visitantes locais e turistas encontrarão um* Farol *com a fachada restaurada, tal como era em 1947, galerias de exposições reformadas, além da limpeza do icônico lustre de 13 metros de altura e 1,5 tonelada do hall de entrada.
> 
> 
> *Restauro simbólico*
> 
> _“Após a adequação das nossas instalações e de restauro do simbólico prédio, estamos prontos para voltar a proporcionar, com toda a segurança, as experiências imersivas que consolidaram o* Farol *como destino obrigatório para paulistanos e turistas que amam a arte e que querem conhecer melhor a história de uma das maiores metrópoles do mundo”_, afirma *Patricia Audi*, vice-presidente Executiva de Comunicação,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nos cerca de 21,32 mil metros quadrados totais de fachada (tombada pelo *Condephaat – Conselho de Defesa do Patrimônio Histórico*), foram restauradas 46.975.650 pastilhas e 850 esquadrias. E as 9.987 peças de cristal do lustre do hall de entrada foram limpas, uma a uma.
> 
> 
> *Programação cultural*
> 
> Com relação à sua programação cultural, o *Farol Santander São Paulo* ganhou dois espaços (nos acessos entre os 23º e 24º andares e os 25º e 26º andares) com pinturas realizadas pela artista plástica paulista* Raquel Gorzalka*, para que os visitantes possam interagir e tirar fotos.
> 
> As paredes trazem imagens do próprio prédio do *Farol *e reproduções de obras e monumentos famosos da cidade, como o monumento “Mão”, erguido por *Oscar Niemeye*r no *Memorial da América Latina*; as lanternas japonesas do bairro da Liberdade; a ponte estaiada *Octávio Frias de Oliveira*; o *Museu de Arte de São Paulo (MASP)*; o edifício *COPAN*, entre outros, além de guarda-chuvas que remetem à famosa expressão “terra da garoa”, pela qual a cidade é conhecida.
> 
> Já no piso, o visitante encontra adesivos com as mais diversas frases como “Venha para DiverCIDADE SP” e “Mais Amor em São Paulo Por Favor”.
> 
> 
> *Revoada*
> 
> Além das novas atrações nos andares, a artista paulistana *Flávia Junqueira*, jovem e expoente no panorama da arte contemporânea brasileira, apresenta a exposição “*Revoada*”, uma obra inédita no 24º andar e que também ocupará o hall de entrada.
> 
> A instalação no espaço de entrada do *Farol *consiste em uma cenografia lúdica e imersiva, com balões de vidro coloridos suspensos a partir do teto.
> 
> No 24° andar, todo o espaço foi coberto por paredes e teto que refletem os balões de festa que ficam espalhados por todo o local. Há também cavalos de carrossel que criam ambientes interativos e de vivências lúdicas.
> 
> 
> *Devaneios*
> 
> E a mostra “*Devaneios – Os Mundos de JeeYoung Lee*”, com trabalhos da artista sul-coreana *JeeYoung Lee *e direção artística de *Facundo Guerra,* que começou em 14 de fevereiro, continuará aberta a visitações até 15 de novembro.
> 
> Apresentada pelo *Ministério da Cidadania* e pelo *Santander*, via *Lei de Incentivo à Cultura*, a exposição inédita no Brasil apresenta as instalações *The Panic Room* (O Quarto do Pânico) e *My Chemical Romance* (Meu Romance Químico) ocupando o 22º andar do edifício.
> 
> 
> *Protocolos de segurança e saúde*
> 
> Para zelar pela segurança e saúde de seu público e funcionários, haverá medição de temperatura e tapetes sanitizantes e secantes para ingresso no prédio; será obrigatório o uso de máscaras; dispensers de álcool em gel estarão disponíveis em todos os andares do edifício e o ambiente também contará com sinalizações para que todos respeitem o distanciamento de 1,5 metro.
> 
> O *Farol* ainda reforçou o serviço de limpeza e higienização de todo o prédio.
> 
> “O acesso à cultura é uma necessidade básica, mas só poderíamos reabrir o *Farol Santander *quando tivéssemos certeza que a saúde de nossos visitantes e funcionários seria preservada”, ressalta *Patricia*.
> 
> Seguindo as orientações das autoridades públicas para a reabertura, o Farol funcionará em horário reduzido – das 13h às 19h, de terça a domingo -, com ocupação máxima de 60% da capacidade total do prédio.
> 
> 
> *Sobre o Farol Santander São Paulo*
> 
> Desde sua inauguração, em janeiro de 2018, o Farol Santander já recebeu mais de 750 mil pessoas, com 15 exposições nos eixos temáticos e imersivo.
> 
> As atrações do *Farol Santander* ocupam 18 andares dos 35 do edifício de 161 metros de altura que, por um longo período, foi a maior estrutura de concreto armado da América do Sul.
> 
> Do 2º ao 5º andar os visitantes podem conhecer a história do prédio e da própria cidade, no espaço *Memória* que tem com mobiliários originais feitos pelo *Liceu de Arte e Ofícios* em salas de reuniões e presidência.
> 
> No 4º andar, uma instalação permanente e exclusiva do *Farol Santander*: _Vista 360º_, desenvolvida pelo renomado artista brasileiro* Vik Muniz*.
> 
> As visitas começam pelo hall do térreo e seguem até o mirante do 26º andar que, após a revitalização, ganhou uma unidade do *Suplicy Cafés.*
> 
> No subsolo do edifício, está instalado o *Bar do Cofre SubAstor*, que tem previsão de reabertura em novembro, onde funcionava o cofre do *Banco do Estado de São Paulo*, desde 1947 (tombado pelo *Patrimônio Histórico)*.
> 
> O bar é ambientado com as características da época e pitadas contemporâneas em _design_ e mobiliários, com cartas de drinks especiais, além de comidinhas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farol Santander SP reabre com melhorias no prédio e nova programação cultural - DiárioZonaNorte
> 
> 
> O Farol Santander, centro de cultura, empreendedorismo, lazer, moda e gastronomia de São Paulo, retoma suas atividades com novidades na estrutura do prédio e na sua programação cultural, em linha com o anúncio do governo estadual da entrada da capital na Fase Verde do plano de flexibilização...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diariozonanorte.com.br





Rekarte said:


> *fonte*




__
http://instagr.am/p/CFQDQWeFD9_/


----------



## el palmesano

*Streets improvements*



ncjrsa said:


>





ncjrsa said:


>


----------



## Dale

el palmesano said:


> is great to see so many developments in SP, but I steeel dreaming of a supertall haha


I just dream of 200m. 😂


----------



## el palmesano

^^

haha 😂


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

perkinswill_br


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Helbor Wide São Paulo*

_Hilton Garden Inn + Residencial + Mall + Cinemark_




















































Fonte
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*W Residences São Paulo*


























Fonte


​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*River One*










































@marcosrleite
Fonte
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Autem Jardins*










































Fonte​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Bauhaus Pinheiros


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Dina 50*
_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_








































@saopauloarquitetos​


----------



## Pereira's

edit


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Pereira's said:


> *Walk Moema*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> */////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> VN Millennium Faria Lima*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> */////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> YOU, Perdizes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> Edge Itaim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> */////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> Agia Faria Lima*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Pereira's said:


> *ON Melo Alves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> Alameda Jardins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> VN Oscar Freire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> */////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> Jardim Lisboa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> */////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> You, Harmonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*SAO 2222*
_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_





















































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*FLOAT by Yoo*

_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_






































































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*MOMENTO Mota Pais *

_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Fasano Cidade Jardim*

_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_




































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*VN Melo Alves - Vitacon*

_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_













































Fonte​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*SOM Towers














*
Location being cleaned:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Axis Vila Mariana*

_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_


























Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Mirant Vila Madalena*

_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_









































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*CRI Pinheiros*
Under construction










Location and Demolitions began.








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Faria Lima Plaza*


















Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Torre Bela Vista*
They are setting up a sales stand.


















Location







​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*H. Paulista*
New Renders
















​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*NEXT HADDOCK BY ATHIE WOHNRATH*
Release
Rua Haddock Lobo, 720

























Location















Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*NEXT PAULISTA *
Release
Rua Pamplona, 950


















Location

















Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Estilo Chácara Santo **Antônio*
Release




































Estilo Chácara Santo Antônio | Stúdios | 27 e 29m² - Olá Imóveis


Estilo Chácara Santo Antônio Residence. Stúdios de 27 e 29m². Próximo ao Metrô Borba Gato. Consulte Preços. Visite o Decorado!




www.olaimoveis.com.br




​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Versa Brooklin*
Release


































Fonte: Olá Imóveis​


----------



## Dale

What’s the latest on the 215 meter tower ?


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*BemViver Design - Vila Buarque*
General Jardim Street, 382 - Vila Buarque
17 floors
76 units (studio, 1 e 2 bedrooms) + 1 store




































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Dale said:


> What’s the latest on the 215 meter tower ?


I don't know what this building will look like because the owner of the construction company WTorre died, so I don't know if they have plans to move forward with the project.


----------



## FAAN

From February 11th:

*WTorre attracts partners to launch real estate complex with Carrefour*

The construction company WTorre is partnering and it's approaching, finally, to start building one of the largest real estate projects planned for the upcoming years in the south zone of São Paulo. This is the complex that will bring together a *shopping mall and three towers* on the Carrefour site, on Marginal Pinheiros. The overall sales value has been estimated in the market at around R$ 1.3 billion.

Eztec bought one of the towers from WTorre to build a *high-end residential*. Another unit stayed with the JFL, for *mixed use*. The *partner for the third tower is now missing*, which promises to be *one of the largest corporate buildings in the city*, *over 200 meters high*.

The São Paulo's Cityhall has just authorized the beginning of the works. In the *first stage*, the *mall will be built* to house a remodeled and *futuristic Carrefour store*, which aims to be a retail benchmark. *Only after that, the current supermarket store will be demolished for the construction of the other buildings*. The companies did not respond to requests for interviews.









WTorre atrai parceiros para deslanchar complexo imobiliário com Carrefour - Estadão







economia.estadao.com.br


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Autem Jardins*
_Posted por @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_









































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Mourato 111*
_Posted por @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_ 

































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Lina Jardins*
_Posted por @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_ 

































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Reserva Alto de Pinheiros*
_Posted por @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_ 

















































































@_gustavo_de_souza_alves_ , @alfa_realty​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*O Parque*
Under Construction


















​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*B32 Theater*
Almost Finished

_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_
































@arqtec98​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*HERA PERDIZES*
*Release*

PADRE CHICO STREET, 224 - PERDIZES
SPOL Architects

_Posted by @Pereira's in Brazilian Thread_ 

























Location















Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

New mixed use complex:


*Invert Campo Belo*


Rua Otávio Tarquínio de Souza, 1.222 - Campo Belo
Triptyque Architecture
































































































Fonte


----------



## Pereira's

Cidade Matarazzo


















Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Nine 3134*










































@david.peter.001​


----------



## Pereira's

*O Parque*

































































Fonte[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pereira's

*Auri Plaza Faria Lima*


























































































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Parque Global*
























Fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*Luna Complex*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Salomão Zoppi*
*Under Construction*

Correia Dias Street, 136 - Paraíso




























Consctruction








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Ipiranga Museum*
Expansion and restoration works 

Link of project: (SP) São Paulo | Ipiranga | Restauro do Museu Paulista...


















*Work*





































​


----------



## Arch98

Pretty crazy how quickly the city is developing. I was there in 2014, really enjoyed it.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*W Residences São Paulo*
Under Construction

_Posted by @Pereira's in brazilian thread_

































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Praça Henrique Monteiro*
Under Construction

_Posted by @Pereira's in brazilian thread_









































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Ourânia 231*
Under Construction

_Posted by @Pereira's in brazilian thread_









































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Parque da Cidade*
Almost Finished

_Posted by @Pereira's in brazilian thread_






















































































































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*CORE Pinheiros by YouInc* - Radisson Hotel + Einstein Clinic + Doctor's Office + Residences
Under Construction

_Posted by @Pereira's in brazilian thread_

































































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Arq Vila Mariana*
Under Construction

_Posted by @Pereira's in brazilian thread_ 

















































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Oscar by You,Inc*
Under Construction

Posted by @Pereira's in brazilian thread









































Fonte​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Complexo Carrefour | PREP

215m office | 141m residencial | 83,4m residencial and office

























Updates(in left)


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*New bike rack at Shopping Market Place*









































*fonte: @shoppingmarketplace*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Platina 220*









Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

New corporate building: 


*UNION FARIA LIMA*


R. Leopoldo Couto de Magalhães Júnior, 822 - Itaim Bibi






























































UNION FARIA LIMA







www.amy.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

*River One*

Mixed Use


































Fonte





*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Luminus Jardins*










































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*EZ Parque da Cidade*


















































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Leopoldo 1201*



























































Fonte



*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Siga Moema*











































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Elevo Moema*



































































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*pod*



































































Fonte



*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Bandeira Vila Madalena*



























Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Nord Jardins*



































Fonte



*///////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Ventura - Pinheiros | Faria Lima*











































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Great Updates!!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

I agree!

Keep posting!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Alameda Jardins*
*

















*
*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*VN Oscar Freire*
*








*
*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Wide São Paulo*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*MTC Realty Rebouças Goodstorage*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*White 2880*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Rebouças 3084*
*


















*
*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Faria Lima Plaza*

*
































































*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Haus Mitre Brooklin*
*

























*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Essência da Vila*
Under construction















































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Urban Vila Mariana*
Under construction























































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*K360 Humberto I*
Under construction 
















​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*You, SP Vila Mariana*
Under construction 
























​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Porto Ferraz Rebouças






















Marcio Staffa said:


>


---------------------------------​
Pedra Forte Rebouças




















Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------



## Pereira's

*White 2880*



































































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Nube Itaim*
*Under Construction*

_Posted by @Pereira's in *Thread de Obras de São Paulo (SP)*_

























ConstruCompany​


----------



## Pereira's

*SAO 2222*


















































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*FLOAT by Yoo*



























































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*MOMENTO Mota Pais *











































Fonte​


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!


----------



## Pereira's

*Almagah 227*










































Fonte



*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Crona 665*










































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Platina 220*


















































Fonte


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Figueira*










@drone.fe








@drone.fe
























Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Faria Lima Plaza*












@jefflemos95









@vanee.marqs​


----------



## raul lopes

B32 










@drone.leo


----------



## raul lopes

EDIFICIO VALENTE 










@perfect_buildings_constructions


----------



## raul lopes

ARBOREA ITAIM


----------



## raul lopes

THE FRAME VILA NOVA CONCEICAO


----------



## raul lopes

*Praça Lindenberg Itaim *


----------



## raul lopes

REVITALIZACION DOWNTOWN OF SAO PAULO 


Vale do Anhangabaú 



















































































































@staffa2021


----------



## raul lopes

Downtown Nova República 


































@staffa2021


----------



## raul lopes

interior design of the new luxury mall complex cidade matarazzo






Alexandre Allard & Hubert de Malherbe – in interiors







www.in-interiors.fr


----------



## Pereira's

Next Sao Paulo's tallest building:


*ALTO DAS NAÇÕES COMPLEX*




































































https://www.propertydivision.com.br/pinheiros/


----------



## Rio atrato

Great updates guys


----------



## Rio atrato

*Restoration of the Independence Museum (1895)








*
Source









Source

*







*
Source

_Diário da Obra - Ep. 06_






A fachada sul-leste já foi descoberta e os andaimes foram retirados. Ficou muito bonita!
Segundo o vídeo, a decapagem _(processo de remoção das camadas sobrepostas de tintas e argamassas usadas ao longo do tempo)_ enfatizou os detalhes da ornamentação. E estão fazendo testes de tintas no Salão Nobre.































































​


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


and great updates!


----------



## el palmesano

raul lopes said:


> REVITALIZACION DOWNTOWN OF SAO PAULO
> 
> 
> Vale do Anhangabaú
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @staffa2021


great huge open space for the city!

Hope hey use it to create lot of events there and revitalize the area! (after the pandemic)


----------



## Dale

The 216 m is a viable proposal ?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Dale said:


> The 216 m is a viable proposal ?


I's in the excavation phase.


----------



## Dale

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> I's in the excavation phase.


Wow! I thought it was uncertain ...


----------



## el palmesano

*EZ PARQUE*


----------



## el palmesano

* LINE-9 JOÃO DIAS STATION*






















----------------

*RIO PINHEIROS PROJECT

the project:














update:













*


----------



## el palmesano

*CIDADE MATARAZZO*
















--------------

*LINE-2 ANÁLIA FRANCO STATION*


----------



## el palmesano

*LINE-9 MENDES STATION*

















*



 *


------------------------

*LINE-9 VARGINHA STATION

*


----------



## el palmesano

*LINE-6 SANTA MARINA STATION *


----------



## el palmesano

*LINE-6 ÁGUA BRANCA STATION
























*


----------



## el palmesano

Rio atrato said:


> *Restoration of the Independence Museum (1895)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Source
> 
> _Diário da Obra - Ep. 06_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fachada sul-leste já foi descoberta e os andaimes foram retirados. Ficou muito bonita!
> Segundo o vídeo, a decapagem _(processo de remoção das camadas sobrepostas de tintas e argamassas usadas ao longo do tempo)_ enfatizou os detalhes da ornamentação. E estão fazendo testes de tintas no Salão Nobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Line 15 JARDIM COLONIAL STATION*


















*



*


----------



## el palmesano

*ALTO DAS NAÇÕES COMPLEX*












Pereira's said:


> Next Sao Paulo's tallest building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propertydivision.com.br/pinheiros/


----------



## el palmesano

*EDIFÍCIO FIGUEIRA*















-----------------------

*EDIFÍCIO PLATINA 220*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

La Defense











Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

el palmesano said:


> * LINE-9 JOÃO DIAS STATION*
> 
> View attachment 1215840
> View attachment 1215841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> *RIO PINHEIROS PROJECT
> 
> the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215999
> 
> 
> update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is one of the most important project to the city. This river only brings shame to Sao Paulo. If the city administration manage to clean this river it will be so huge for the city! It will be a new transformation. Sao Paulo would be revived!!


----------



## Pereira's

*EZ Esther Towers*


































@dronelli_




*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


EZ Parque da Cidade*


















Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*O Parque*



































Renata Pontes





































Fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*Leopoldo 1201*



































































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Siga Moema*



















































Fonte



*///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Elevo Moema*



























































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*pod*











































































Fonte



*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Bandeira Vila Madalena*











































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Nord Jardins*











































Fonte



*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Ventura - Pinheiros | Faria Lima*



































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*ON Melo Alves*













































*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*VN Oscar Freire*





























































*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


ON Imarés*









































Fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*SAO 2222*






















































*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Walk Moema*

































Fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*VN Millennium Faria Lima*






















































*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*YOU, Perdizes*









































































​Fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*Edge Itaim*


























































Fonte



*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Agia Faria Lima*

































​Fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Girassol*


















































@arkosbrasil​


----------



## Pereira's

*Union Faria Lima*










































Fonte



*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Casa Leopoldo*


































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Huma Itaim*


























































Fonte



*///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*



*Aeté Jardim Paulista*


































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*White 2880*


























@aflalogasperini_arquitetos
















@perfect_projects_constructions​


----------



## Pereira's

*Leopoldo 1201 *
























@nortisinc


----------



## Pereira's

*MN15*


















































































@architecture_hunter​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Complexo Alto das Nações 

216m | 150m | 100m



























Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------



## Pereira's




----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Varanda Cidade Jardim



















Marcio Staffa said:


> A partir de 13:15


----------



## Pereira's

More:


















Fonte


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Crona 665


















_Porte_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

O Parque









































_Gamaro_


----------



## FAAN

New project:

*HIGH Pinheiros

2 x 174m | 2 x 48fl*

All pics and information credited to the forumer_ Pereira's_


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## raul lopes

in love with this towers... great .. amazing


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Cool


----------



## Pereira's

*Faria Lima Plaza*










Fonte​


----------



## raul lopes

HIGH PINHEIROS 








​


----------



## raul lopes

GPA - Real Parque Even + JHSF 

IM PROJECT 









São Paulo (SP)


ah tá o "artista" que criou morreu, entendi. Infelizmente a "obra" continuará lá.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## raul lopes

PARQUE DA CIDADE COMPLEX 









@drone.leo​


----------



## raul lopes

Ecritório MCAA Arquitetos

Link:  http://instagr.am/p/CPQpB6lCDgX/ 


FUTURE PROJECTS


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Edifício Ibaté*
Under Construction



















Construction site:









​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Praça Henrique Monteiro*
Under Construction


















Construction Site







​


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Ibaté - Projetos - Arthur Casas






www.arthurcasas.com





*EDIFICIO IBATE 

























































































*​


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!


----------



## Pereira's

French Garden at the Ipiranga Museum

Restoration and modernization


----------



## Pereira's

*Parque Global*


















@choiceimagens
















@drone.leo








@jp_drone​


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Pereira's said:


> *Parque Global*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jp_drone​


Pergunta esses fios de alta tensão não podem ser enterrados? Eu acho isso uma aberração no meio da cidade... No campo tudo bem, mas em ambiente urbano é muito estranho.

Question: Can't these high voltage wires be buried? I think this is an aberration in the middle of the city ... It's okay in the countryside, but in an urban environment it's very weird.


----------



## Frenchlover

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Pergunta esses fios de alta tensão não podem ser enterrados? Eu acho isso uma aberração no meio da cidade... No campo tudo bem, mas em ambiente urbano é muito estranho.


Could you please speak in english, few people understand portuguese and it's an "in english" forum !


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Frenchlover said:


> Could you please speak in english, few people understand portuguese and it's an "in english" forum !


Sorry, i thought it was the Brazilian forum by mistake!!! My bad! I will edit the message


----------



## Pereira's

*Office building renovation*


----------



## Pereira's

*Ayahuasca by Rudy Ricciotti*










































@flaviomendonca1


----------



## Pereira's

*Nube Itaim*


































ConstruCompany​


----------



## Pereira's

*Valente*

U/C


























































Fonte​


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

^^ This one is amazing!! One of my favorites !


----------



## raul lopes

wow finally valente is under construccion .... amazing project ... one of my favourites too ... love it ...


----------



## Pereira's

*Albert Einstein Education and Research Center*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399173749820301319


----------



## Pereira's

New infill


*Melo Alves 645*


















































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Faria Lima Plaza*


























@sampadrones








@andrea.oliveirasm​


----------



## Pereira's

*B32*










@josebenignojunior








@sampadrones​


----------



## Pereira's

Pereira's said:


> *Office building renovation*



More pics


----------



## Pereira's

*Platina 220*










@bragadronesoficial​


----------



## Pereira's

São Paulo - SP










@da.frias








@dronenosp​


----------



## Pereira's

Faria Lima Plaza










@volpeimagens









@jflgram​


----------



## Pereira's

Cidade Matarazzo
_Jean Nouvel_


----------



## Pereira's

*Harmonia 1040*










































































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*River One*


































Fonte



*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


EZ Parque da Cidade*


































































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*W Residences São Paulo*


















































Fonte​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Mixed use project*

Posted by @Marcio Staffa 
















































__
http://instagr.am/p/CPQpB6lCDgX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/COoFRGoiAO5/


----------



## Pereira's

*Concession of the Anhembi complex*

On January 15th, the bidding process for the concession of the Anhembi complex was approved in the Official Gazette of the City of São Paulo,* with the winning proposal of the French company GL Events*. The concession will last for 30 years, a period in which investments of R $ 2 billion are expected and savings of R $ 600 million, totaling a total of R $ 2.6 billion in benefits for São Paulo. With this, the spaces will be expanded and modernized, with the strengthening of the city of São Paulo and Anhembi in the segment of international fairs and conventions.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!! very needed for such a huge city!


----------



## Pereira's

Lourenço Castanho School - unity V


















































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Albert Einstein Education and Research Center*


----------



## Pereira's

*Hy Pinheiros*





























__
http://instagr.am/p/CP_MN47nDW5/
​


----------



## Pereira's

*River One*


































































Fonte



*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


White 2880*


































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Faria Lima Plaza*


























@serjosoza 


























@sciencedrone.solutions​


----------



## raul lopes

wow wow wow ...


----------



## Pereira's

*Edifício Ibaté*
Under Construction


----------



## Pereira's

*Almagah 227*


















































link



*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Crona 665*


































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Platina 220*


































































Fonte


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Figueira*


























Fonte​


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

*TORRE CIDADE JARDIM*




































TORRE CIDADE JARDIM - Bernardes Arquitetura


Comercial




www.bernardesarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano

^^

nice! meters??


----------



## amemGabriel

^^ 115m


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

I really like Figueira.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Edifício Ciro Costa

_posted by @Marcio Staffa _

edifício ciro - firma arquitetura e urbanismo


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Liceu Pasteur - Ampliation

Winner project - NPC Grupo Arquitetura

_Posted_ _by_ _@cupview _































































_archdaily_










googleearth


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Very good projects!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*IS Vila Buarque *










*Under Construction*


----------



## Pereira's

*Albert Einstein Education and Research Center*


























link​


----------



## Pereira's

Recently unveiled corporate building projects



*Projeto Henrique Monteiro (Pinheiros)*










































*Projeto Faria Lima (Pinheiros)*


























*Projeto Iaiá (Itaim)*
































link


----------



## Pereira's

__ https://www.facebook.com/112507862620552/posts/996573050880691


----------



## Pereira's

New residential building:


































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Union Faria Lima*


















































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Fasano Itaim*


































































link​


----------



## raul lopes

wow my friend PEREIRA you are just the best ... great compilation of all under construccion in this amazing big brazilian city .. love all projects .. love sao paulo ..


----------



## Pereira's

link


----------



## Pereira's

^ More:
























link


----------



## Pereira's

*O Parque*



























































link​


----------



## raul lopes

wow great photos ...


----------



## Pereira's

New residential:


*Hub Pinheiros*
























link


----------



## Pereira's

New hotel:


*Days Inn Vila Mariana*


































@stx.di ; link​


----------



## Pereira's

*ON Florida*
























link


----------



## raul lopes

Praça 144 - RFM


Conforto ilimitado. Edição limitada. Viver com liberdade sentindo-se absolutamente seguro. O que pode parecer difícil nos dias de hoje, transformou-se em uma raridade projetada para você. O Praça 144 é assim: uma experiência única de urbanidade que só a Vila Nova Conceição pode oferecer, a...




www.rfm.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Milano Alto de Pinheiros - RFM


O Milano está localizado na esquina da Av. Prof. Fonseca Rodrigues com a Rua Orobó, em Alto de Pinheiros, um dos mais nobres bairros paulistanos. Situado na zona oeste da cidade, o empreendimento está a 750 metros do Parque Villa Lobos, sendo a opção perfeita pra quem procura qualidade de vida e...




www.rfm.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

*Housi Bela Cintra*


----------



## raul lopes

Jardins / São Paulo - Anastassiadis


Arquitetura & Design




anastassiadis.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Reserva / Alto de Pinheiros - Anastassiadis


Arquitetura & Design




anastassiadis.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

*Extra JK

Project Type *: Office *Year :* 2019-2023 *Employer :* KPF *Client:* GTIS *Role :* Designer

Located in the center of the business district in Sao Paulo, JK Extra is a six-story “ground-scraper” office complex with over a million square meter built area. Each corner of the site and the internal courtyard call for unique responses. The topography of the site, 4 meters change in elevation from Leopoldo to Juscelino Kubitschek (JK) Boulevard, offers the opportunity to create two arrival experiences for this project.

An existing public street on the site is the main drive for the form of the building.

With the built area requirement and the shape of the public street in consideration, the building form is a U-shape geometry. Each side is a separate building linked together at tower level and distinct from one another at the lobby level. An important design goal for this project is to achieve porosity through two levels of the site to contribute to the public flux and inform the visitors of the general biology of the complex. The building form is expressed as two nested “U”’s. As the outer U has a grounded aesthetics with vertical texture, the inner U is a floating piece with faceted horizontal texture.

The inside-outside relationship is seen when the outer layer opens to reveal the floating form of the inner layer supported by an iconic three-story structural tree column.

A warm earthy pallet of local materials, such as Brazilian granites and wood have been selected to further a contextual relationship. Water features and art work are proposed throughout to enhance the user’s experience. This complex offers a unique opportunity to engage local arts and artisans to participate.








































































link


----------



## MarciuSky2

Pereira's said:


> *Extra JK
> 
> Project Type *: Office *Year :* 2019-2023 *Employer :* KPF *Client:* GTIS *Role :* Designer
> 
> Located in the center of the business district in Sao Paulo, JK Extra is a six-story “ground-scraper” office complex with over a million square meter built area. Each corner of the site and the internal courtyard call for unique responses. The topography of the site, 4 meters change in elevation from Leopoldo to Juscelino Kubitschek (JK) Boulevard, offers the opportunity to create two arrival experiences for this project.
> 
> An existing public street on the site is the main drive for the form of the building.
> 
> With the built area requirement and the shape of the public street in consideration, the building form is a U-shape geometry. Each side is a separate building linked together at tower level and distinct from one another at the lobby level. An important design goal for this project is to achieve porosity through two levels of the site to contribute to the public flux and inform the visitors of the general biology of the complex. The building form is expressed as two nested “U”’s. As the outer U has a grounded aesthetics with vertical texture, the inner U is a floating piece with faceted horizontal texture.
> 
> The inside-outside relationship is seen when the outer layer opens to reveal the floating form of the inner layer supported by an iconic three-story structural tree column.
> 
> A warm earthy pallet of local materials, such as Brazilian granites and wood have been selected to further a contextual relationship. Water features and art work are proposed throughout to enhance the user’s experience. This complex offers a unique opportunity to engage local arts and artisans to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link


Really love buildings with green features 🥰🥰


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Pereira's said:


> *Extra JK
> 
> Project Type *: Office *Year :* 2019-2023 *Employer :* KPF *Client:* GTIS *Role :* Designer
> 
> Located in the center of the business district in Sao Paulo, JK Extra is a six-story “ground-scraper” office complex with over a million square meter built area. Each corner of the site and the internal courtyard call for unique responses. The topography of the site, 4 meters change in elevation from Leopoldo to Juscelino Kubitschek (JK) Boulevard, offers the opportunity to create two arrival experiences for this project.
> 
> An existing public street on the site is the main drive for the form of the building.
> 
> With the built area requirement and the shape of the public street in consideration, the building form is a U-shape geometry. Each side is a separate building linked together at tower level and distinct from one another at the lobby level. An important design goal for this project is to achieve porosity through two levels of the site to contribute to the public flux and inform the visitors of the general biology of the complex. The building form is expressed as two nested “U”’s. As the outer U has a grounded aesthetics with vertical texture, the inner U is a floating piece with faceted horizontal texture.
> 
> The inside-outside relationship is seen when the outer layer opens to reveal the floating form of the inner layer supported by an iconic three-story structural tree column.
> 
> A warm earthy pallet of local materials, such as Brazilian granites and wood have been selected to further a contextual relationship. Water features and art work are proposed throughout to enhance the user’s experience. This complex offers a unique opportunity to engage local arts and artisans to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link


I am in love with this project


----------



## Pereira's

New residential:


*KAÁ*
































link


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

I like those shorts buildings!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*
NELSON WAISMAN*

Escritório: Perkins & Will
Av. Rebouças, 1700 - Pinheiros





































*Location*










FONT​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*OSCAR SANTOS EMBOABA*

Escritório: Perkins & Will 
Rua Artur de Azevedo, 1877 – Pinheiros – São Paulo/SP






































*Location*








​


----------



## Pereira's

Ongoing whale sculpture at Faria Lima Avenue








@farialima.elevator


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Platina 220
under construction*
























​


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^How tall ?


----------



## pedrouraí

~172 meters. Currently the tallest tower in SP.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Thank you


----------



## Pereira's

*River One*


































@tellusinvestimentos








@volpeimagens


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


White 2880*


























@itefalesquadrias
































@legisengenharia
Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Nube Itaim*


























@itaimbibi.com.br​


----------



## Pereira's

*Faria Lima Plaza*










@luizfelipeads









@anibal_portugal23








@anibal_portugal23









@gikschmidt​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Auri Faria Lima *










































































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Symmetry Zabo*


















​


----------



## Pereira's

*Helbor Januario Miraglio*


















































helboronline​


----------



## Pereira's

*Platina 220*










@jf.photoss​


----------



## Pereira's

*Helbor Wide São Paulo*

_Hilton Garden Inn + Residencial + Mall + Cinemark_




















































































































Fonte; @alubond_revestimentos; @helboronline​


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Girassol*


















































@gimenes​


----------



## Pereira's

*W Residences São Paulo*










































Fonte


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Praça Henrique Monteiro*










































Fonte​


----------



## raul lopes

EDGE ITAIM 

finished 









» Edge Itaim | Arquitetura E Design | Plantas De 109, 134 E 168M²


EDGE Itaim: Quando a Arquitetura encontra o Design, Surge o Contemporâneo. Conheça o novo ícone do Itaim Bibi. Rua João Cachoeira.




iapartamentos.com.br


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*NIK Paulista*






































Font​


----------



## Pereira's




----------



## Pereira's

New residential building:


*Pierino Jardins*

































































\​link


----------



## Pereira's

'O Parque' corporate building


























link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Albert Einstein Education and Research Center*


















































link​


----------



## Pereira's

Faria Lima Plaza


----------



## Pereira's

*River One*
_Concluded_








































































































link


----------



## Tiphareth

Lovely projects!


----------



## Pereira's

*Platina 220*
















































link


----------



## raul lopes

HSI - Parque da Cidade - Matec Engenharia | Vem ser Connect







www.matecconnect.com.br





*PARQUE DA CIDADE *


----------



## raul lopes

KPF.COM


*FARIA LIMA PLAZA *


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Girassol*


















































@gimenes​


----------



## Pereira's

*ON Melo Alves*


















































link


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*VN Oscar Freire*


























































@leony.anderson​


----------



## Pereira's

*Nube Itaim*























































link


----------



## Pereira's

*JK Square*
U/C



































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*ALB324 *- retrofit


----------



## Pereira's

*Fasano Itaim*










































link








@drone_rasec​


----------



## Pereira's

*Living Infinity Laguna*


----------



## Pereira's

*O Parque*


































































link​


----------



## Pereira's

New residential building:

*You,Estela*








































link


----------



## Pereira's

*Theater B32*










































@arqtec98​


----------



## Pereira's

*EZ Esther Towers*


















link


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


EZ Parque da Cidade*


































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Vey good upates!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Jardim Lobato


----------



## el palmesano

^^

very nice!!

any udpate of urban projects??


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Ângulo Vila Madalena







































Apartamento na Zona Oeste | Ângulo Vila Madalena | Camargo Corrêa







www.ccdi.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Ventura Pinheiros


















Pereira's said:


> *White 2880 e Ventura Pinheiros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ventura Pinheiros*


------------------------------------------​
Praça Henrique Monteiro



























Pereira's said:


> *Praça Henrique Monteiro *


----------



## Pereira's

*ON Melo Alves*











































*Faria Lima Plaza *


----------



## Pereira's

*Valente*








































​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Figueira Leopoldo | 32fl








































https://vendashelbor.com.br/leopoldo-couto-magalhaes/


----------



## Pereira's

*Hy Pinheiros*


























































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Metria 624*







































link


----------



## raul lopes

VERY NICE ... amazing projects


----------



## Pereira's

*Passeio Paulista*


























@diasbf1​


----------



## Pereira's

fonte
























fonte







@rafaelvivhs


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

V3rso Jardins












































https://www.youinc.com.br/imovel/apartamentos-venda-jardins-sao-paulo-sp-v3rso-jardins


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

O Parque
































Updates:












































_Gamaro_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Ez Parque da Cidade






















Updates:




































_Eztec_


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Amazing updates!


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Girassol*























@arkosbrasil


----------



## Pereira's

*Autem Jardins*

























































Fonte


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Lina Jardins*

































@nitsche_arquitetos​


----------



## Pereira's

*pod*

























































































































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*White 2880*

























































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Varanda Cidade Jardim*

















































link


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYloKOkp4nF/
​


----------



## Pereira's

*Ibira Design*

























@2bsinvestimentos​


----------



## Pereira's

New residential building:

*Arte Concreta Jardins*































































link


----------



## Pereira's




----------



## Pereira's

*Platina 220*







@boratatuape


----------



## Pereira's

*pod*

























































































































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Nord Jardins*









































Fonte


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Ventura - Pinheiros | Faria Lima*









































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Solo Jardins*









































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Hy Pinheiros*

















































link


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*JHA Corporate*









































link​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Posted by @Marcio Staffa

VN Millennium Faria Lima











Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------------------------------​
W São Paulo





















Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Posted by @Marcio Staffa 

Horácio Lafer 430











Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------------------------------​
Casa Lafer











Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------------------------------​
Ed. Corporativo Faria Lima




















Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Posted by @Marcio Staffa 

Union




















Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------------------------------​
JK Square











Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------



## Pereira's

Edifício Solar Dos Nobres_ (1994)_























































@andredvco


----------



## Pereira's

*Albert Einstein Education and Research Center*

























































@perkinswill_br​


----------



## Pereira's

*Band Mall *- under construction

































































































link; link2​


----------



## Pereira's

*Facto Paulista*















































link


----------



## Artur Moreira




----------



## Pereira's




----------



## Pereira's

edit


----------



## Pereira's

*Leaf Loefgren*























































link


----------



## Pereira's

*Martiniano Center*































link


----------



## Pereira's

*O Parque*















































































































link; link2


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Sao Paulo always surprising


----------



## Pereira's

*Diamond Studios*























link


----------



## Pereira's

*W Residences São Paulo*

















































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*SAO 2222*

























































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*FLOAT by Yoo*









































link

*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


MOMENTO Mota Pais *

































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*HBR João Moura

u/c*















































































































link


----------



## Pereira's

Great piece about the opening of Cidade Matarazzo and Rosewood São Paulo from the *Financial Times*:

*Natural wonder — the leafy luxury of São Paulo’s newest hotel*
How Jean Nouvel and Philippe Starck turned a disused hospital into an idealistic oasis amid the city’s skyscrapers








At the top of the new Rosewood hotel in São Paulo is the penthouse that Tarzan would have built had he turned rubber baron. Hundreds of feet up, trees and shrubs shade an infinity pool looking out over a seemingly infinite city.

“Alex wanted to fly in a truly enormous tree but there wasn’t a helicopter in Brazil that could do it,” said my guide. “He found one in Russia but the authorities wouldn’t allow it. He was very frustrated.”

Alex is Alexandre Allard, French although born in Washington and raised in Ivory Coast. An entrepreneur, he fell in love with Brazil and its immense nature long ago, but says he realised that if he wanted to make a dramatic gesture it had to be in São Paulo, where something “beautiful” was needed.

Now he is behind the regeneration of Cidade Matarazzo, a seven-acre former hospital just off Avenida Paulista, one of the city’s most important arteries. He is building a verdant, idealistic playground, drawing in storied names in global hospitality, architecture and commerce, in the hope that he can actually change Brazil.








The tower, designed by the celebrated French architect Jean Nouvel, is not yet complete but the elements are there, foliage rising through a trellised exterior in a vertical forest, topped off with a giant burr of wild walnut that will be Allard’s hot tub. “This tower is a symbol, illustrating what could be the future of the high-rise buildings that currently populate most of the metropolis of São Paulo,” says Nouvel.

I look out over the megacity spreading to mountains on every side. Helipads grace those skyscrapers like lily pads atop the urban swamp. I picture a Russian beast flying a vast tree through all that glass and steel, like the famous opening scene of La Dolce Vita.

Brazil’s financial centre, and the biggest city in the Americas, São Paulo was founded by Jesuit priests who were quickly driven out by bandeirantes determined to enslave the indigenous population out of the sight of God. The forest that surrounded it — the Mata Atlântica — was cut down. By the turn of the 21st century it was known for its gang warfare.








During the 20th century, 500,000 Paulistanos were born here. Now there is art everywhere. Underfoot is an exquisite carpet of beetles, ants and dragonflies by Regina Silveira that is said to both represent the lost forest but also the state of Brazilian politics.

The walls are covered with photographs of a Count Augusto Candido Potenkin Maldoror de Lautréamont de Taraz, in a work by Vik Muniz. Taraz’s presence is felt throughout the hotel — but he is a fiction, an allegorical figure depicted at moments when Brazil, in the throes of greed, sinned against its astonishing nature.

I pass under a constellation of gold leaves — a superb artwork by Laura Vinci — and enter my room, which is all shimmering wood, mirrors and soft fabrics. On the table is a photo of my two-month old son (in a picture from social media), a touch some will find thoughtful, others unnerving, made funny by Allard having accumulated his fortune harvesting data from the internet.

The bathroom, like the bedroom, is recognisable as the work of Philippe Starck. There is something overly sensuous to Starck’s bathrooms, with their suggestive spouts and heated loos that whirr, whistle and squirt. Still, after a long journey the bath, its waiting jug of salts upended into the water, is luxurious.








On the other side of an avenue of 220-year-old olive trees he brought from Uruguay, much of the Cidade Matarazzo remains a building site. The empty, red-roofed wards, built around 1900, have been reclaimed by the forest since the hospital closed in 1993.

We can see the façade of the arts space. “A gigantic, immersive digital space that will only talk about regenerative nature,” Allard says. Later I will explore muddy corridors that, come 2023, will house a “fashion and design vertical” — a shopping mall. He says it will combine brands such as Saint Laurent with artisans from Brazil’s indigenous communities.

There will be *24 more restaurants*, all using organic supplies. Much will come from farms Allard has established outside the city, offering homes and work to those without. They will cleave as close as possible to “permaculture”, a land management system that follows natural ecosystems.
















As so often with big cities, a sunny day disperses dread. São Paulo has seen a 90 per cent drop in its homicide rate since 2001 as successive administrations have wrested the streets back for its residents. It is now far safer than Rio.

People breakfast outside cafés, the vast Ibirapuera park is full of dog walkers — pets are a São Paulo obsession — and safe new cycle routes edge the city’s rivers. Come evening in the neighbourhood of Vila Madalena, where the walls are so expertly covered by graffiti it feels like being in a comic book, laughter spills from the samba bars.

The city’s vast and varied culinary expertise spills back into the hotel. Breakfasts are full of exquisite pastries such as pão de queijo and queijo minas. I am taught to make madeleines with yerba mate by pastry chef Saiko Izawa, whose father came from Japan to work in textiles.








​The second part of the hotel — Nouvel’s tower — should be finished in March. Along with the rooms, it will include 100 private residences. I take the elevator up to Allard’s penthouse, which hotel guests will be able to rent when he’s not staying. (The same is true of all the residences, provided the owners agree to Philippe Starck’s interior design.)

The Rosewood São Paulo is so luxurious and the number of rooms modest enough that this piece of paradise — yours for BRL50,000 (£6,900) a night — will be important to the hotel’s profitability. Still, I like to imagine Allard in residence, as it fits him perfectly: louche and exuberant with a view that extends far beyond anyone else’s.

[...]






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Ode Perdizes

Web


----------



## Pereira's

*FLCJ*







































link


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

River South

150m | mixed use
















_do_tolaine_


----------



## Pereira's

*White 2880*









































link​


----------



## raul lopes

LOVE SAO PAULO .... GREAT CITY ...


----------



## Pereira's

*Valente*























ConstruCompany


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Great Updates


----------



## Pereira's

*Oscar by You,Inc*

































































Fonte


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Ibira by You,Inc*









































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*CORE Pinheiros by YouInc* - Radisson Hotel + Clínica Einstein + Health + Residential









































































link


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////


Arq Vila Mariana*

























































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Praça Henrique Monteiro*

































photo; photo2


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////

Oscar Itaim*

































link


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Mirant Vila Madalena*

































link​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*For You Moema*






































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Imarés*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Cyrela Moema by YOO*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Jurupis*










































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Ibira by You,Inc*
































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Milano Lifestyle by Versace Home*

















​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Window Moema
















*​


----------



## Pereira's

*Pátio Rebouças*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZwRPt2O_Ox/


----------



## Pereira's

*Complexo Luna*

















































link​


----------



## Pereira's

☝ more pictures:

































































link


----------



## Pereira's

*Parque Global*

























































link​


----------



## Pereira's

New residential building:

*Evolve Vila Mariana*































































link


----------



## Pereira's

*Alameda Jardins*









































































































link; link2​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

In love with this projects!


----------



## raul lopes

GREAT CITY ... LOVE SAO PAULO


----------



## Pereira's

__
http://instagr.am/p/CaBEV3vgVY1/


----------



## Pereira's

Chácara Santo Antônio neighborhood

















@drone.leo


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

I love Cidade Mararazzo


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Almagah*





































Fonte: https://porte.com.br/empreendimento/almagah227​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Crona*




























Fonte: https://porte.com.br/empreendimento/crona665​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Almagah 227*



































https://porte.com.br/empreendimento/almagah227


----------



## Pereira's

*Red47 *















































@magnomoreiraarquitetura


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Vila Madalena*

Link


















​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Paulista*
Under Construction





























​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Arq Vila Mariana*




























​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Platina 220*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Today Centro - Canopus*



























​


----------



## Pereira's

*Oscar Itaim*

































link


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Mirant Vila Madalena*

































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Inside Vila Nova Conceição*























link


----------



## Pereira's

*Nine 3134*







































link


----------



## Pereira's

*JK Square*















































link


----------



## Pereira's

*Hy Pinheiros*

























































link


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*JHA Corporate*

















































link​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Metria 624*


















​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Loefgreen*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Home Spot Vila Clementino & ST Studios*














































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Nurban Vila Mariana*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Lauto Vila Mariana*


















​


----------



## raul lopes

*USINA SAO PAULO *



Redirect Notice


----------



## Wendel 26

*Aston Martin*
Type: Car Dealership
Status: Completed
Location: Itaim Bibi.













































@construcarebrasil


----------



## raul lopes

HUMA ITAIM 


www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br/Img/projeto/SF1/6679/huma-itaim148.jpg


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

High Pinheiros

2x174m


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Parque Global

5x49 fl


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Parque Global - Complexo de Inovação, Saúde e Educação

In the new renders released, the most noticeable change was the addition of a 55-story tower to the complex.






























Complexo de Inovação, Saúde e Educação – Parque Global


Complexo de Inovação, Saúde e Educação O Complexo de Inovação, Saúde e Educação será um projeto com cerca de 250 mil metros quadrados de área construída, com Hospital, Universidade, Centro Médico, Hotel, Residencial e Hub de Inovação. A praça central integra todos os espaços com um paisagismo...




www.parqueglobal.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Complexo Alto das Nações

216m | 150m | 100m | 45fl | 45fl | 30fl


----------



## Dale

So it looks as if Sao Paulo has multiple new tallests planned or under construction ?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Yes, there are some good tall building projects coming up for São Paulo.


----------



## el palmesano

Sao Paulo needs a building of 300-400m, I hope soon someone decides to build one!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Mirant Vila Madalena

130m | 39fl
























_Trisul_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Casa Jardins Jaú



















































Casa Jardins Jaú by You,inc







www.youinc.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

*Barata Ribeiro - Vila 11*

















































@arkosbrasil​


----------



## Pereira's

*Oscar Ibirapuera*









































































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Oscar Santos Emboaba*

































@pedraforteengenhariasp​


----------



## Pereira's

*Big Wheel São Paulo*

















































link​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Small building in Vila Olímpia*
















​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*PIU Vila Leopoldina*































​


----------



## Pereira's

*VN Millennium Faria Lima*

































@ricardo.rochaleal​


----------



## Pereira's

*Union Faria Lima*









































@abbud_vbi​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Ipiranga Museum completes restoration of historic building*

Institution, founded in 1895, now begins assembling the exhibitions and installing equipment for modernization, such as elevators

In the case of the monument-building, the next steps are: setting up the permanent exhibitions, which will begin in the next few days; the completion of modernization equipment (elevators, mainly); and the installation of the multimedia apparatus, which will help visitors.

It must be remembered, however, that the complex called Novo Museu do Ipiranga goes beyond this 127-year-old building. There is also the new built area, which is located in front and below the monument building, where there will be two large entrances to the museum, an auditorium, a café and a hall for temporary exhibitions, among other areas; and the French garden, located just in front of this new floor.









































































































Museu do Ipiranga conclui restauração do edifício histórico


Instituição, fundada em 1895, inicia agora montagem das exposições e instalação de equipamentos para modernização, como elevadores




www1.folha.uol.com.br





​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Level

155m | 46fl

Building in Barueri, metropolitan region of São Paulo.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Very good this project in Barueri!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Guys here is only english!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*IS Consolação*

























fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Paulista*




































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Passeio Paulista*

























































​


----------



## Zaz965

wonder ipiranga










https://wonderipiranga.marketingativo.com.br/


----------



## Pereira's

*Valente*



































*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Onze 22*







































@ph.corporativos


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Very good!


----------



## Pereira's

The future WPP Group headquarters in São Paulo:

*WPP Group*

*Client:* Brookfield
*Class:* Comercial
*Beginning:* Abril/2021
*Área:* 69.838,13
*Site:* Av. Mofarrej, 971 - Vila Leopoldina
























Campus Vila Leopoldina - Rocontec


Spread the love




rocontec.com.br


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Vila Olímpia*

Rua Cabo Verde, 350 - Vila Mariana
Link

















​


----------



## Pereira's

*Duo Lifestyle by Helbor*

Av. Brigadeiro Luís Antônio, 3400. Jardim Paulista























































































fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*Pluri Pinheiros*

Rua Fradique Coutinho, 262 - Pinheiros















































fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*VN Millennium Faria Lima*

















































link


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Fasano Itaim*

















































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*'O Parque' commercial building *







































fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*Metria 624*















































fonte


----------



## Pereira's

*Península Vila Madalena*













































Trisul Construtora em São Paulo - SP | Apartamentos Novos à Venda


Compre casas e apartamentos com a Trisul, construtora com 30 anos de experiência, milhares de clientes felizes e ótimas condições de pagamento. Confira!




www.trisul-sa.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

*'Capote Par' - u/c*









__
http://instagr.am/p/CdLfrnWKyrp/


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ART Vila Mariana by You,Inc*
Link













































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Moema Signature by You,Inc*


























​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Casa dos Ipês*
Souen & Nahas


























fonte

​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*LAC*
Souen & Nahas



















fonte


​


----------



## Pereira's

*JK Square*

































































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Parque Jockey*







































link


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Oscar Santos Emboaba*



































*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Ed. Waldyr Beira e Rubens Parada*







































































@construtorapedraforte


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*NIK Paradiso*
Rua Vergueiro, 1825 - Paraíso
Link




























​


----------



## Pereira's

*Union Faria Lima*

















































Font​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Project in progress*
Rua Cubatão - SP











__
http://instagr.am/p/CdtuftVFoCV/
​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Indi 70


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Mairin Ibirapuera



Even Mobile


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Chez VN Frei Caneca





















































_herldercomitre_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Radial 3

151.930m² of built area


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Platina 2020

50fl | 172m















.






















platina 220


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Almagah 227















































almagah 227


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Syrah Anália Franco






















































Syrah Anália Franco


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

O Parque

2 x 46fl | 40fl | 22fl | 150m





















































































































O PARQUE - Gamaro Desenvolvimento Imobiliário







gamaro.com.br


----------



## el palmesano

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Radial 3
> 
> 151.930m² of built area


isn't that project this one:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Yes, it's the same project, but modified.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Ipiranga Museum








































_Daniel Frias_


----------



## Mateus Lazzati

el palmesano said:


> isn't that project this one:
> 
> View attachment 3233043


No, this is the official project:









































There were three versions and this is the last one, it's on the website itself and it's what they released on social networks. will be released soon


----------



## Pereira's

*SKY Pinheiros*









































link


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*JHA Corporate*









































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Ibaté*

































fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*FUNCHAL 641*







Funchal 641 Residences - Vila Olímpia - Em Obras


More ao lado do Parque do Povo e a poucos passos do Shopping JK, no mais moderno e sofisticado complexo da região. Aptos. de 108 a 143m², 2 e 3 suítes.




funchal641.com.br




























































































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*FIGUEIRA LEOPOLDO*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Arbórea Itaim *









































































fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Campus WPP*
































​


----------



## Pereira's

*W Residences São Paulo*

































link


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Window Moema*

















































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*CORE Pinheiros by YouInc* - Radisson Hotel + Clínica Einstein + Consultórios + Residências

































































































Fonte



*/////////////////////////////////////////////////


Arq Vila Mariana*

























































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Oscar by You,Inc*

















































































Fonte


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////


Ibira by You,Inc*










































Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*New Project in Campo Belo by Triptyque*



































Lazer e sustentabilidade diferenciam empreendimento assinado em SP


O condomínio do Campo Belo leva assinatura do Triptyque Architecture e contemplará duas torres residenciais, com foco no lazer, na sustentabilidade, na saúde e no bem-estar dos residentes




www.google.com




​


----------



## Dale

Is the 245m tower actually under construction ?


----------



## raul lopes

yes ...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

raul lopes said:


> yes ...


which one? Complexo Alto das Nações?


----------



## Mateus Lazzati

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> which one? Complexo Alto das Nações?


Y E S


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Level Alphaville

46fl | 155m
Building in Barueri, São Paulo Metro Area






























Update:















_MDP_


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Harmonia 1040 *

















under construction








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Ângulo Vila Madalena *


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*55 Beacon *


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Onze 22*































































​


----------



## Pereira's

*Astéri Vila Nova Conceição*









































































fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*White 2880*

















































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*EZ Parque da Cidade*

























fonte
































fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Trisul Ana Rosa*

Link


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Lourenço Castanho School*

































fonte


*///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Bandeirantes School*

















*fonte*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*HBR João Moura*

















































































































link​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Imarés*

















@arqtec98​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Tumiaru 120*

























link​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Fasano Itaim*









































link​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Usina São Paulo*



















































​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

RobertoBancrofth said:


> *Mixed Use Pinheiros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by Perkins&Will São Paulo on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


Model:















_Perkins&Will, São Paulo_


----------



## Pereira's

*Safdie Architects vaults glass atrium over indoor garden for São Paulo medical centre*










Safdie Architects has oriented a medical centre in Brazil around a massive atrium with a glass ceiling that was designed to evoke "the feeling of being under a tree canopy".

Safdie Architects created The Albert Einstein Education and Research Center (AEERC), located in southern São Paulo, to house a medical school as well as research facilities.

The center is part of the private hospital Sociedade Beneficente Israelita Brasileira Albert Einstein, which is located across the street and connected to the new building by a walkway.










The 12,000-square-metre AEERC building is distinguished by a large atrium with a vaulted glass ceiling.

Forming a dome that rests above the roof, the ceiling spans 3,800 square metres and is made up of 1,854 panels of fritted glass laid over a steel grid.

"We were looking for the lightest structure to efficiently span between the two wings of the building and bring light into the garden," said Safdie Architects partner Sean Scensor.

"The overlapping domes, engineered as a thin steel lattice, turned out to be the most elegant solution to the problem."

This glass is ultra-transparent and was designed with minimum reflectivity in order to avoid disturbing exterior reflections.









_The exterior has wood louvres to block the sun _

The glass panels used for the ceiling were micro-perforated to absorb internal noise and have a pattern of translucent dots that vary in concentration, depending on the levels of average sun exposure, to provide optimal shade.

"As seen from below, the overlapping layers of dots is like seeing dappled sunlight through the overlapping leaves of a tree, evoking the feeling of being under a tree canopy," said Safdie Architects.









_The dome is made of fritted glass_

The facade of the five-storey building, which is made of concrete and full-height glass, is partly covered in resin louvres. These function as a brise soleil, keeping sun away from the exterior envelope of the structure.

The direction of the resin louvres varies throughout.

"The airfoil shape of the louvers, as well as their angle and spacing, was developed using computer sun studies, tested with full scale physical models," said the architecture studio.









_Dots on the dome's internal membrane decrease and increase in density according to the orientation of sunlight into the garden _

Inside the building, classrooms and walkways hug the sides of the structure, leaving space in the middle for the atrium.

This features an expansive garden designed in collaboration with Brazilian landscape architect Isabel Duprat.









_The atrium has places to congregate among the many plants_

Foliage extends from the entryways at ground floor level to the centre of the open area, which is stepped down to form a central meeting point as well as a tree-planted terrace.

The cobblestone flooring in the atrium is made of local quartzite that references the ground of public squares in São Paulo, according to the architecture studio.









_A walkway connects the centre to a hospital_

"While the exterior is scaled to be discrete, the spacious multilevel garden at the heart of the center feels like an unexpected discovery: bright, inviting, and inspiring," said Scensor.

Beyond the atrium, the center is organized into two wings. The east wing holds many of the teaching spaces, while the west is oriented towards research.

The classrooms have floor-to-ceiling glass windows with views of the louvres outside and floors made of wood or natural rubber.

On the upper levels, connecting walkways form mezzanines that overlook the atrium and have additional seating. The top floor has a circular terrace that branches off from the main structure, creating a green outdoor space for users.









_Libraries and classrooms feature floor-to-ceiling windows_

Construction for AEERC began in 2017 and was completed in June 2022. The school will open in August 2022.

Safdie Architects was founded in Montreal in 1964 by Israel-born Moshe Safdie, and the practice is now based in Boston.

Safdie is well-known for his installation for the cubic social housing project Habitat 67, created for the 1967 World Expo in Montreal.

More recently, the studio has designed a series of skyscrapers with a "horizontal skyscraper" laid across them in China.

Other projects that include massive glass atriums include Safdie's design for the Singapore airport, where the atrium opens in the centre to make way for a waterfall.

_The photography is by Timothy Hursley._


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

METRIA 624

39.391 m² of built area.




































Update:






















_Search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

ARTEM

23fl, 43.236 m² of built area.












































Update:















_Search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

LUMEN STUDIOS BY PORTE

10.329,27 m² of built area.






























Update:















_Search_

_-----------------------------------------_​SIGNA STUDIOS BY PORTE

13fl, 6.962,48 m² of built area.























Update:















_Search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

ALMAGAH 227

22fl, 20fl, 66.150,72 m² of built area.























Update:





























_Search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

O Parque

2 x 46fl | 40fl | 22fl | 150m






































Update:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

I love this project "O Parque".


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Claris Moema*

Link












































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*ON Augusta *


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Esquina Jardyn *


























*Symmetry Zabo *


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Retrofit in Paulista Av.










Actual building:









Login • Instagram


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

#Triptyque won the competition coordinated by #RZKCONCESSIONS -Unitah Empreendimentos for a project that acts on the densification of the city around and above urban transport infrastructures. Located along the red line of the subway and more specifically around the Tatuapé and Carrão stations, the projects propose a mixed program (shops, services, housing and corporate spaces) prefiguring a compact city, designed by pedestrians and with low carbon impact.







































__
http://instagr.am/p/CgP7R7KMHB-/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> O Parque
> 
> 2 x 46fl | 40fl | 22fl | 150m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:



















_Porto Ferraz_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Pátio Rebouças

18fl | 62m | 13.467,23 m² of built area































Update:








_search_








_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Hotel Ibis Pinheiros









Update:










----------------------------------​Ed. Artur Ramos


















Update:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

155 Jerônimo























































Site:


















----------------------------------​Jerônimo da Veiga 

















Site:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Praça Henrique Monteiro

131m





































Update:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Casa Lafer







































Update:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Cosmopolitan


















Site:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Cyrela For You Perdizes






Cyrela For You Perdizes


Apartamentos em Perdizes | São Paulo – SP



www.cyrela.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Terra Céu










TERRA CÉU | Idea!Zarvos


Entre céu e terra: um horizonte expandido



ideazarvos.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Museu do Ipiranga


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Eurofarma







Eurofarma | Voileprojetos.com


Análises




www.voileprojetos.com


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

I love the Ipiranga Museum Renovation!


----------



## el palmesano

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Terra Céu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERRA CÉU | Idea!Zarvos
> 
> 
> Entre céu e terra: um horizonte expandido
> 
> 
> 
> ideazarvos.com.br



no!!!!!!!!!!


why???


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Parque Dom Pedro II revitalization


----------



## el palmesano

what about this??

very intresting:


----------



## Pereira's

*Valente*


















































@ph.corporativos​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

On Pixel Life Vila Mariana










Vitacon - Reinvente a cidade | Empreendimento | ON Pixel Life Vila Mariana


Reinventamos o conceito de moradia para um dia a dia descomplicado e moderno. Já nascemos conectados com um novo jeito de viver.




vitacon.com.br





























-----------------------------------​Sky Pinheiros






























Update:
























_search_


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Luna Complex*









​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*La Vida Campo Belo*

Architcture: Ide Studio 
Dom Manuel Street, 35 - Campo Belo

Link



































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Atelier 83*

Saint Croix building, on the Jauaperi avenue in Moema, which was paralyzed just before delivery due to the construction company's bankruptcy and abandoned for many years, spray-painted and even invaded by a fake valet company, was retrofitted and is now called Atelier 83, with units for sale. between 6.5 and 18 million, overlooking Ibirapuera

*Before*
*Saint Croix Building*


















*After*
*Atelier 83*

























































JNA arquitetos​


----------



## Pereira's

*EZ Parque da Cidade*









































fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Martiniano Center*

_Elevated Place, stores, services, food e events_

































jayme lago mestieri​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*319 Padre João Manoel* 
*Released*

*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Senador Queirós Building*
_*Retrofit and role change*_

@*lcacarquitetura - *

"This is the Senador Queirós Building, located in the center of the city of São Paulo, whose existing situation is that of a garage building.

We were approached by an investor to carry out the study of a retrofit, with the aim of transforming it into a residential building with units of varying sizes.

With no possibility of demolition and creation of new works, the option that remained was to restore the existing property.

Keep an eye out for upcoming posts to see what we've designed for this transformation!"


















































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*180º Vila Madalena*
Project: *Anastassiadis Arquitetos*

Fidalga Street, 927 - Vila Madalena






R. Fidalga, 927 - Pinheiros · R. Fidalga, 927 - Pinheiros, São Paulo - SP, 05432-070, Brazil


R. Fidalga, 927 - Pinheiros, São Paulo - SP, 05432-070, Brazil




www.google.com














More Information: Breve Lançamento 180° Vila Madalena | Alfa Realty
​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Retrofit Edifício Bravo Paulista

Before:








_Wikimapia_

After:








































































_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Vista Park Ibirapuera




Vista Park








































---------------------------------------------​On Melo Alves


















Update:
















































_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Figi










Update:


























-----------------------------------​Stan Rebouças









Update:
























_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Campus WPP


















Update:
























_search_


_-------------------------------_​Edge Pinheiros


















Update:
























_search_
​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

IZP Franca









































-------------------------------​
IZP ITACEMA


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

IZP HADDOCK



















-------------------------------​IZP Cônego















Hedge Investments | Hedge Paladin Design Offices FII


Hedge




www.hedgeinvest.com.br


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Retrofit Edifício Bravo Paulista
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Wikimapia_
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _search_


I love this retrofit


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Use Mix side the Bus Station Carrão*

Triptyque Architecture

Link












































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Ipiranga Museum*
_Almost Finished_

Link









































































































































































































































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Cardoso 432*

Rua Cardoso De Almeida, 432 - Perdizes

Link


















































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*
Oscar Freire Unlimited by You,Inc*
130 meters

Escritório: Jonas Birger
Rua Oscar Freire x R. Artur de Azevedo - Pinheiros



Link






































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*W Residences São Paulo*


----------



## Artur Moreira

Now São Paulo have the 10th tallest building in Brazil


----------



## KlausDiggy

If we count Yachthouse as two towers it is only on the 11 place.


----------



## Pereira's

*River South *

Renders:


----------



## Pereira's

*Eurofarma Campo Belo Mixed-Use Complex*

_"Triple A" Multipurpose Complex , located in Campo Belo SP District, formed by office tower, services, retail, entertainment, hosting and residential towers.
Building Area: 76,000 sqm_

*Construction building site ongoing*


----------



## wander-udi

edit


----------



## Pereira's

*Mawe Braz Leme*


----------



## Pereira's




----------



## Pereira's

The Republic of Korea Consulate in São Paulo, together with some Korean companies, is sponsoring the urban renewal of a neighborhood of Korean immigrants.

To create Korea Town, the name given to the project, they will remodel sidewalks, lamps and encourage business development.









































.... the proposal also includes more urban art


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Project Unnamed*

And speaking of AW Realty, a brief launch in partnership with JFL Living at Alameda Lorena. 





























​


----------



## Pereira's

*Ayya Jardins*





















Apartamento Jardins Ayya | SKR - Arquitetura Viva







skr.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

Bio Jardins has received the final permisions


----------



## Pereira's

*JMA Corporate Boutique *


----------



## Pereira's

3D resin printing of the Alto das Nações Complex, it is possible to see the proportion of the towers. The tallest will be 216 meters high.

































































































link​


----------



## Pereira's

When completed, the gardens of the Luna complex will have kiosks for the well-being of visitors.

















































link
















link


----------



## Pereira's

_YVY Ibirapuera_, initial image















@bergallojanka


----------



## Pereira's

*GREEN HAUS | BREVE LANÇAMENTO*

ARCHITECTS: Perkins & Will


----------



## Pereira's

*Faria Lima Corporate*

































CardimPaisagismo




*Union Faria Lima*









































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Caminhos da Lapa*























































link


----------



## Pereira's

The landscaping project for the "Casa dos Ipês" Building - already under construction - with dozens of trees all over the terraces































@gilfialhopaisagismo


----------



## Pereira's

*Casa Madá*

Rua Jericó, 75, Vila Madalena























































link


----------



## William1605

Edit


----------



## Pereira's

Construction recently started


----------



## Pereira's

*Valente*

































































@perfect_projects_constructions​


----------



## Pereira's

*PORTO PREMIUM MALL *















































































link


----------



## Pereira's

*Passeio Paulista*

Mixed-use building with corporate area, residential, mall and a new boulevard with restaurants connecting two streets















































































link

Stage of construction:







































link


----------



## Pereira's

*River South*


----------



## Igor_sp

Pereira's said:


> *River South*
> 
> View attachment 3850668



Yeeeeeeeesssssss Sao Paulo!

It will look amazing, the view will be beautiful!


----------



## Pereira's

*Golani Saúde*

Future Development
























Saúde - Golani







golani.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

*Beacon High School*

























andrademorettin​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*O Parque Gamaro*
































































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*EZ Esther Towers and EZ Parque da Cidade*













































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Luna Complex*







































*Alto das Nações*



















​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Global Park*



























​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Eixo Rebouças*













































































​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*São Paulo Zoo and Botanical Garden*


The São Paulo Zoo, the Safari Zoo and the Botanical Garden are part of the Fontes do Ipiranga State Park (PEFI), one of the most significant remnants of Atlantic Forest in the São Paulo Metropolitan Region, with more than 500 hectares. We carried out this study in partnership with FIPE (Fundação Instituto de Pesquisas Econômicas), as part of the project to grant areas of the Government of the State of São Paulo, aiming to strengthen the characteristics and qualities of the equipment and reach its full potential for environmental conservation, of public patrimony and the relevance of its insertion in the PEFI, in addition to promoting its visitation and tourist potential.


Link










*São Paulo Zoo*





































*Botanic Garden*





















































​


----------



## Pereira's

Future developments

*WalkBittencourt*

























link



*//////////////////////////////////////////////*

*WalkIbirapuera*









link



*//////////////////////////////////////////////*

*MB 1305*

















































link​


----------



## akaFTS

I am looking forward to seeing the Zoo leave the 1980s USSR and become a modern and well-structured complex.


----------



## Pereira's

*SP Urbanismo and Sub Sé close a partnership for a new boulevard in the Avenida Paulista region*

Public space will be along Alameda das Flores and in a stretch of Rua São Carlos do Pinhal; result of the public call was published in the Official Gazette









SP Urbanismo e Sub Sé fecham parceria para novo boulevard na região da Avenida Paulista


Espaço de uso público ficará ao longo da Alameda das Flores e em trecho da Rua São Carlos do Pinhal; resultado do chamamento público foi publicado no Diário Oficial




www.capital.sp.gov.br


----------



## Pereira's

*Metria 624*


----------



## Pereira's

*P11 Pinheiros*

























































Fonte








link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Solo Jardins*









































Fonte



*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Ventura - Pinheiros | Faria Lima*

























































Fonte​


----------



## Pereira's

*Bioma Itaim*

























link


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////// *


*Arte Concreta Jardins*









































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*HBR Corporate Towers Pinheiros*









































































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Aimberê by You,Inc* 

































































link



*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Window Moema*

















































link



*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Villa by Versace Home* 









































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Oscar by You,Inc*

































































link




*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Ibira by You,Inc*

























































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*CORE Pinheiros*









































































link



*/////////////////////////////////////////////////


Arq Vila Mariana*

























































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Complexo Luna*































link


----------



## Pereira's

*White 2880*

























































link​


----------



## maginot

What is the location of this HBR Pinheiros building?


----------



## Pereira's

maginot said:


> What is the location of this HBR Pinheiros building?


Is located at the intersection of João Moura with Teodoro Sampaio









Google Maps


Encontre empresas locais, visualize mapas e obtenha rotas de tráfego no Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Pereira's

Pereira's said:


> *Faria Lima Corporate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CardimPaisagismo​


More details:


----------



## Pereira's

2 projects in development or proposed by Perkins&Will São Paulo


----------



## akaFTS

Only the cream of the crop projects in this thread, I was missing Pereira's contribution.


----------



## Thiago |Klock|

Pereira's said:


> 2 projects in development or proposed by Perkins&Will São Paulo


first one is fine af 👏


----------



## Igor_sp

Will the Villa by Versace Home Development have a Versace store or is the name unrelated to the brand?


----------



## Pereira's

*Casa Lafer*

















@natalyinvest​




Igor_sp said:


> Will the Villa by Versace Home Development have a Versace store or is the name unrelated to the brand?


It is related to Versace Interior Design Studio (Versace Interior Design Studio | Online Store EU)


----------



## Pereira's

*Lux Alto da Lapa*















































@anastassiadis


----------



## Pereira's

*319 PADRE JOÃO MANUEL*









































link​


----------



## Pereira's

New development:

*YVY Ibirapuera*


----------



## Pereira's

👆 Almost the entire block is under redevelopment:











*1 - Omni*

Completed




















*2 - Casa Vila Nova by Helbor*

Under construction



















*3 - Lourenço Castanho School*

Under construction




















*4 - Park View*

New development




























*5 - YVY Ibirapuera*

New development

Images above​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*São Paulo Big Wheel*





























​


----------



## Pereira's

*FLOAT by Yoo*

Completed









































































@spbr.arquitetos; @skr_arquitetura_viva​


----------



## Pereira's

*Valente*

































































@perfect_projects_constructions​


----------



## Pereira's

*Complexo Luna*


----------



## Pereira's

*JFL125*


----------



## Pereira's

Corporate Boutique study in São Paulo by Perkins&Will São Paulo















@do_tolaine


----------



## amemGabriel

Looks like 'Santos Augusta' by Isay Weinfeld


----------



## Pereira's

*ON Melo Alves*

















































source​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*Ateliê 365*
Rua Nova York x Flórida - Brooklin



























Ateliê 365 | MAC







mac.com.br


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

*RIVER SOUTH*





















​


----------



## Pereira's

*Arvoredo Vila Madalena*


----------



## Pereira's

Future development, preliminary images

*Ibirapuera 2400/2436*


----------



## Pereira's

*Tumiaru 120*









































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Waldyr Beira and Rubens Parada*







































































@construtorapedraforte


----------



## Pereira's

*O Parque*

































































































































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*HY Pinheiros*









































































source


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////* 


*Level Brooklin*

















































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*SKY Pinheiros*









































source


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////



Torre Bela Vista*









































source


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////



JHA Corporate*

























































source​


----------



## Pereira's

Luna


----------



## Pereira's

*Stan Rebouças*















































source


----------



## Pereira's

*ON Paulista*


















































































​


----------



## Pereira's

*Terrae*


----------



## Pereira's

*Waldorf Pedagogy College*


----------



## Pereira's

*Passeio Paulista*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

me too, but the luck of a techtonic in a "more or less" flat city (I mean, there's not any huge mountain in the horizon) makes the landscape and views a little bit boring, and also creates a feeling of being lost in a concret forest.

The milestone (higher towers) help to creat a reference point and creat a identity in the urban areas, rather if we are taling about a little town and it's temple or a big city and the highest tower


----------



## Pereira's

*Future development*
Preliminary images

*Oscar Freire 2525 - Idea!Zarvos*


----------



## Pereira's

*Campus WPP Vila Leopoldina*
















































































​


----------



## Pereira's

*Lacerda Franco - Lucio Engenharia*























































source


----------



## Pereira's

New development

*Park Avenue*























































































source


----------



## Pereira's

☝ Construction in progress:























source


----------



## Pereira's

*JK Square*

























































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Passeio Paulista*

























































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Alto das Nações Complex*


----------



## Pereira's

Future development

*M. 293*







































source


----------



## Pereira's

Future development















source


----------



## Pereira's

*Noon Small Luxury Apartments*































































source


----------



## Pereira's

*Eurofarma Campo Belo Mixed-Use Complex*

















































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Pina Contemporânea*


----------



## Pereira's

*Bolivia project - Art Gallery*


----------



## Pereira's

*Metria 624*


----------



## Pereira's

_Ez Esther Towers_ and_ EZ Parque da Cidade

















source_


----------



## Pereira's

*Ibaté*

































source​


----------



## Zaz965

@Pereira's, has Unik Nova Klabin been posted?  
















Unik Residence - Apartamentos no bairro Nova Klabin em São Paulo | Tecnisa


Conheça o Unik Residence e confira as vantagens de morar no bairro Nova Klabin em um imóvel com qualidade Tecnisa. Acesse e confira!




www.tecnisa.com.br


----------



## OnixSpot

Pereira's said:


> *Metria 624*


I'm suprised by how deep is the Metria's foundation, Platina's foundation wasn't that deep.


----------



## maginot

Amazing updates thank you!


----------



## Pereira's

*Praça Lindenberg Itaim *

























































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Waldyr Beira*































































Douglas Tolaine


----------



## Pereira's

SANTOS AUGUSTA retrofit

















@globalrealtybrasil


----------



## Pereira's

New development

*Metropolitan Vila Nova*















































source


----------



## Pereira's

*Inside Vila Nova Conceição*









































source


*///////////////////////////////////////////////////////


MeWe Jardins*

















source


*///////////////////////////////////////////////////////


AD330*

































source​


----------



## Pereira's

Reserva Cidade Jardim


----------



## Pereira's

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Sabará Hospital Infantil
> 
> Av. Rebouças, 1980.



Another render:


----------



## B_Rlima

Pereira's said:


> Another render:
> 
> View attachment 4131924


Is this Hospital Sabará project already under construction?


----------



## Pereira's

B_Rlima said:


> Is this Hospital Sabará project already under construction?


I guess not


----------



## akaFTS

What about this new tunnel beneath the Usina SP?


----------



## Pereira's

akaFTS said:


> What about this new tunnel beneath the Usina SP?


----------



## benyy

Pereira's said:


> View attachment 4132837
> 
> View attachment 4132861


Esses desenhos estão disponíveis em algum lugar?


----------



## Pereira's

Oca's restoration in progress

Before











*Now*









source


----------



## Pereira's

benyy said:


> Esses desenhos estão disponíveis em algum lugar?


It is the master plan and viability study for Usina São Paulo - not exactly the architectural or final project





__





Loading…






sei.prefeitura.sp.gov.br


----------



## Pereira's

*Solo Jardins*

























source



*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Ventura - Pinheiros | Faria Lima*









































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Bioma Itaim*

































link


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////// *


*Arte Concreta Jardins*

































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Esquina Pinheiros*









































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Casa Omaguás*

















































source


*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Union Faria Lima*

































source




*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Casa Jardins Jaú*









































source​


----------



## raul lopes

wow wow wow SAO PAULO ...


----------



## Pereira's

*Retrofit finished*


----------



## Guilherme1991

Incredibly good. Facelifts like this one would transform SP.


----------



## raul lopes

oh yes ... facelifts are the future for the many old buildings in downtown of sao paulo .... the most part is there


----------



## Pereira's

*FIGI*








































































​


----------



## Pereira's

New Nike SB sponsored skatepark at Ibirapuera Park


----------



## Pereira's

*Carrefour Paseo Alto das Nações*

































Paula da Cruz


----------



## Pereira's

New development

*Ritmo Itaim*







































































source


----------



## Pereira's

Future development

*Biotique Ibirapuera*


----------



## Pereira's

*Villa-Lobos Park *- São Paulo Big Wheel and Coca Cola's Christmas Tree















































































@da.frias


----------



## Pereira's

*Funchal 641*


----------



## Pereira's

*Ed. Oscar Santos Emboaba*
























​


----------



## Pereira's

*Carrefour I Paseo Alto das Nações*

































































































































































source; source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Metria 624*

















































source​


----------



## 0scart

raul lopes said:


> oh yes ... facelifts are the future for the many old buildings in downtown of sao paulo .... the most part is there


Could you share those projects? The amoun of buildings in construction in Sao Paulo is astounding. Props!

Regarding the green spaces and given the size of the metropolitan area, is it enough for the amount of inhabitants?


----------



## Pereira's

New development

*Amyrá Moema*







































source


----------



## Pereira's

*Franca Building*







































@jacobsenarquitetura


Others renders:



Fodão do Ketchup said:


> IZP Franca


----------



## Pereira's

*Union Faria Lima*









































@abbud_vbi​


----------



## Pereira's

Future development

Preliminary perspective

*Indianópolis by Lavvi*


----------



## Pereira's

*ON Melo Alves*









































@perfect_projects_constructions​


----------



## akaFTS

Union FL would look a thousand times better if it did not have this ugly step at middle height, or something more creative like this Franca project.


----------



## Pereira's

*Esquina Pinheiros*









































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Bioma Itaim*









































source


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// *


*Arte Concreta Jardins*









































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Solo Jardins*

































source



*//////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

*Ventura - Pinheiros | Faria Lima*

















































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*HY Pinheiros*









































































source


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Level Brooklin*

















































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*SKY Pinheiros*

















































source


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



Torre Bela Vista*

























































source


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



JHA Corporate*

















































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Movi Campo Belo*




































*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Now Butantã*







































source


----------



## Pereira's

*White 2880*

Construction finished

























































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Auri Plaza Faria Lima*























































































source


----------



## Pereira's

*EZ Esther Towers*










*EZ Parque da Cidade*

































































































































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Gran Kazzas Sacomã*























































source


----------



## akaFTS

Pereira's said:


> *White 2880*
> 
> Construction finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source​


Which project is the one on the far left, near the ugly brown building?


----------



## DPJ1986_

akaFTS said:


> Which project is the one on the far left, near the ugly brown building?


Pátio Rebouças









Pátio Rebouças - Sinco Engenharia







www.sincoengenharia.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

New developments


*Articon Tecera Park*

































source



*/////////////////////////////////////////////


Metrocasa República *

































source



*/////////////////////////////////////////////*


*Landmark Tatuapé by Diálogo*

































source​


----------



## qnayeon

Republica deserves so much better, I hope one day this neighborhood return to it's former glory...


----------



## Pereira's

*HBR Corporate Towers Pinheiros*









































































link​


----------



## Pereira's

*Aimberê by You,Inc*









































































source



*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Window Moema*

























































source



*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Villa by Versace Home*

























source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Alto Paraíso by You,Inc*

























































source




*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Versa Brooklin by You,Inc*

























































source


*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Ibira by You,Inc*

























































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*CORE Pinheiros*

































































































source



*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Arq Vila Mariana*









































































































source​


----------



## Pereira's

*Essential Perdizes *




































































*/////////////////////////////////////////////



Essential Brooklin*























































source


----------



## Pereira's

edit


----------



## Pereira's

Future developments

*Reacty Roque Petroni*






































































Reacty Roque Petroni | Residencial







www.reacty.com.br






*//////////////////////////////////////////
///////////////////////////////////////////////////



Arvorys da Vila*














































































Arvorys da Vila | Residencial







www.reacty.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

*Luna*









source


----------



## Pereira's

*Valente*









































Fernando Forte​


----------



## KAEX

Impressive city and many nice projects! Wish they would improve the cable situation (and the security overall).


----------



## Pereira's

Future development

*Mourato 69*

























Mourato Coelho


Com atuação focada no desenvolvimento de empreendimentos imobiliários residenciais e comerciais, a Tavitec teve o início de suas atividades no ano de 2005 e desde então vem consolidando seu nome no mercado.




tavitec.com.br


----------



## Pereira's

*Edifício Balbás *































source


----------



## Pereira's

*Almagah 227*

















































source​


----------



## Pereira's

New development

*Verdi Butantã *















































source


----------

